# [14-Apr-2019] Sunday Podcast



## Haunter (Apr 11, 2019)

Welp. We have til Sunday to shit-post our speculation. Might as well put this together now:

On February 12 2012, Phil introduced his girlfriend Leanna. On April 9 2017, they got engaged. Then Leanna bolted soon after.

On February 12 2018, Phil introduced his girlfriend Kat. On April 10 2019, they got married.

Late 2017 through early 2018, Phil "raised funds" to pay for his taxes. Then he freely talked about where that money went: Moving Kat into his place.





Late 2018 through ealy 2019, Phil "raised funds" to pay for his taxes. This even included a fable about flying to Connecticut to see his ailing parents one last time. Then he freely talked about where that money went: His marriage to Kat.

Phil has shared his Connecticut honeymoon with "The Detractors" via this snarky swipe on Twitter



(Courtesy of @SoapQueen1.) 

He followed this up with a second jab, promising that "all will be explained on Sunday's podcast!"




https://twitter.com/TheyCallMeDSP/status/1116214537957584896
https://archive.fo/6yQep
(Screengrab and archive courtesy of @Trap Card.) 

This continued into the next day. More attacks with the promise of explaining everything on Sunday




(Source: https://twitter.com/TheyCallMeDSP/status/1116423806011224064) 





(Source: https://twitter.com/TheyCallMeDSP/status/1116423339034198021)

And continued some more



(Courtesy of @clownpiss.)

Finally, on the last day in Khannecticut



(Source: https://twitter.com/TheyCallMeDSP/status/1116713836294414336)

The night before "THE BIG RETURN" podcast



(Source: https://twitter.com/TheyCallMeDSP/status/1117287187991547905)

Links to THEKINGOFHATEVLOGS:
The CT Trip Podcast pt1 - Trip/Wedding Planning and the Build-Up! 
The CT Trip Podcast pt2 - The Trip Begins! Arrival and Hilarity
The CT Trip Podcast pt 3 - FINALE! Wedding, Taxes and Future Plans (final)


----------



## DarkSydePundit (Apr 11, 2019)

If there were AI sexbots already would DSP marry that one instead and design it to have the same face as him?


----------



## MoonRocker (Apr 11, 2019)

Those dates, holy shit... Phil demonstrating his autism++ to everyone that he _had_ to have coinciding dates for his past/ current girlfriends.

To him, showing off his girlies, getting engaged, married is just another note on the calendar.

Good job Dark. Really showing us detractors how cool you are by marrying the second-choice girlfriend to get over the one who hurt your fee-fees.


----------



## Near (Apr 11, 2019)

Bulletproof business plan right there.


----------



## Kermit the Frog (Apr 11, 2019)

Those dates are no mere coincidence. Leanna doesn't care about you anymore, Phil. Kat is a huge downgrade in every way and you know it.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Apr 11, 2019)

What a cute couple...they truly deserve each other.
?


----------



## shekelshoah666 (Apr 11, 2019)

Crazy that the dates match up that well.... like one of the crazier things he must get really horny on those days. Looking forward to the podcast I have a feeling It's going to be peak DSP. The excuses and hoops he is going to jump through is going to be the stuff of legends.


----------



## samovski (Apr 11, 2019)

Do you think wifey will appear? Or will she stay gone? Does she get custody of us in case of divorce? How much will he brag about fooling us?

I can't wait to find out.


----------



## KangarooPissSpray (Apr 11, 2019)

shekelshoah666 said:


> Crazy that the dates match up that well.... like one of the crazier things he must get really horny on those days. Looking forward to the podcast I have a feeling It's going to be peak DSP. The excuses and hoops he is going to jump through is going to be the stuff of legends.


Wrasslemania gets him all horned up and exceptional individual brave.


----------



## Sparkletor (Apr 11, 2019)

samovski said:


> Do you think wifey will appear? Or will she stay gone? Does she get custody of us in case of divorce? How much will he brag about fooling us?
> 
> I can't wait to find out.


I don't know if Kat will appear. My first instinct says no since there will be plenty if trolls. 

On the other hand, yes because Phil will want to brag.

Seeing how angry Phil got over people making fun of his girl, will he get even more upset when they make fun of his wife?


----------



## Legio X Equestris (Apr 11, 2019)

After vowing to never appear on stream again after Tervins troll army targeted her on her last appearence, Kat takes on another vow. 

Will she come on the stream? My bet is this will rake in some feed cash for the newly wed farm animals.


----------



## samovski (Apr 11, 2019)

I think so. Dave won't be able to help himself. This is something he _needs_ to brag about. How in love they are, how he pulled the wool over everyone's eyes. He'll forget the fact that he's essentially just given her half of everything. But it doesn't matter! He got one over on all us pesky detractors. That's worth the monetary gamble he's taken on this known cheat.


----------



## neger psykolog (Apr 11, 2019)

Add an option for
"No. They are not stupid."

Every time she has been on a stream it looks like its had negative effects. And when I say "they are not stupid" I  mean "Kat is not stupid".


----------



## Wurstbrot (Apr 11, 2019)

His usual way of excuses leads us from the "trail of irrelevant informations", to the "mountain track of blatant lies" followed by the "gravel walk of meaningless sentences" before he jumps in the "stream of insults" which twirls around the detractor-islands. 

We will be just as informed then as we are right now. And for some reason he will spin everything in a way that will make "us" look stupid by pointing at stuff nobody ever said, because turning the issue to elsewhere is his solution to any problem. I'm already pissed in anticipation.


----------



## We Are The Witches (Apr 11, 2019)

To my understanding, there are two basic ways to deal with bad memories. One is by memory suppression, (forcing it out of awareness), or by memory substitution, (redirecting consciousness to an alternate one, preferably pleasant).

My theory is that DSP read studies dealing with this topic, since he claimed to have depression at some point. (Probably not the entire thing, just a summary with the conclusions).

The way he tries to suppress memories is by denying things from the past, in hopes that his brain completely shuts down all undesired recollection; and by reminding everyone, (mainly himself), that one must move on, and not get stuck on it.
If this fails, then he must replace it by "overwriting" it. These dates are hardly a coincidence, and probably an attempt to do this, like going to the same locations he went with his former girlfriend. This could also explain the Instagram cat-photo, either he succeeded to forget Sammy, or he's trying by pretending.


----------



## SekiroRun2 (Apr 11, 2019)

Kat wont be there. phil will simply tell us the wedding was part of the trip and the cost paid by the parents from the start, but had to keep the wedding part a secret(for some reason).

His biggest hurdle will be explaining to us his why he blatantly lied, not just kept a small thing secret, but lied:
He went from  'im pouring my heart out to you guys, my parents are sick and I have to go visit them soon' to 'kat wants to meet my parents and (surprise) get married while we're there'

A trip and wedding after  doing a fundraiser will also have to be explained away as a coincidence because obviously some people(trolls) will find it fishy, but it's just a coincidence of course.


----------



## DarkSydePundit (Apr 11, 2019)

SekiroRun2 said:


> Kat wont be there. phil will simply tell us the wedding was part of the trip and the cost paid by the parents from the start, but had to keep the wedding part a secret(for some reason).
> 
> His biggest hurdle will be explaining to us his why he blatantly lied, not just kept a small thing secret, but lied:
> He went from  'im pouring my heart out to you guys, my parents are sick and I have to go visit them soon' to 'kat wants to meet my parents and (surprise) get married while we're there'
> ...


This is how DSP will tell us the wedding part of the trip

‘So... basically Kat and I got married so that’s good, right? Okay!

SO! Moving on... let’s see what do he have here... OmegaCuckSwagginz cheered 100 bits and asked me about my opinion on Sekiro’s snake boss...’


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 11, 2019)

samovski said:


> He'll forget the fact that he's essentially just given her half of everything



What's half of nothing?


----------



## ZB 584 (Apr 11, 2019)

There's no way, imo. Khet is scared shitless of the detractor community for some reason (eg. last Halloween where she went awol from the stream after people poked fun at her in jest). I doubt we'll see her on stream any time soon, if ever. The Panda at least had the guts to prod the trolls. Khet is just a massive coward.

Also it's Tevin's fault.


----------



## FamicomGorby (Apr 11, 2019)

Is it possible that Phil is gonna spin this into saying that by marrying Kat he's reduced his taxes to conveniently what he's already raised somehow? Even though that doesn't really make any sense. If so I think this could plant the seed for the "Tax Attorney/guy at H&R Block screwed me doods"


----------



## LyteSydeByll (Apr 11, 2019)

samovski said:


> Do you think wifey will appear? Or will she stay gone? Does she get custody of us in case of divorce? How much will he brag about fooling us?
> 
> I can't wait to find out.


He's made big money having Kat on stream before. I could see this playing out. In fact i hope it does. Shes his trophy wife. Proves he isnt a neet incel. He has to show her off like the house and the car.


----------



## Legio X Equestris (Apr 11, 2019)

neger psykolog said:


> Add an option for
> "No. They are not stupid."
> 
> Every time she has been on a stream it looks like its had negative effects. And when I say "they are not stupid" I  mean "Kat is not stupid".



Yeah Kat does seem to understand the embarrassing situation that Phil puts them in. Do you want me to actually add that option in? Im more of lurker than a poster and pollster. lol



GuyKazama said:


> There's no way, imo. Khet is scared shitless of the detractor community for some reason (eg. last Halloween where she went awol from the stream after people poked fun at her in jest). I doubt we'll see her on stream any time soon, if ever. The Panda at least had the guts to prod the trolls. Khet is just a massive coward.
> 
> Also it's Tevin's fault.



I dont blame her really. Appearing in front of hundreds of people, being trolled, and with embarrassing pigman Phil hamming. It is pretty cringey.  Its not something that most streamers do.  That does however, make things way more boring. 

Goddam Tevin.


----------



## actually (Apr 11, 2019)

Texas Funnyhair said:


> Is it possible that Phil is gonna spin this into saying that by marrying Kat he's reduced his taxes to conveniently what he's already raised somehow? Even though that doesn't really make any sense. If so I think this could plant the seed for the "Tax Attorney/guy at H&R Block screwed me doods"



This wouldn't make a lot of sense unless the alleged tax owed was for a joint filing. Which could be possible, frankly, given that the wedding was clearly planned for a little while at least.


----------



## killuminati (Apr 11, 2019)

I don't expect him to address the situation in any reasonable or honest way. I also wouldn't expect to receive any logical responses to all of the discrepancies with both his previous statements and his on-going lies.

His justification for lying will center around da trolls, but that excuse doesn't hold any water here. I can't say I blame him for taking that route though, since it's an easy justifcation that shuts down any further questions. Then he'll immediately obfuscate with shit like the escort saga and the copyright strikes -- "they want to ruin my life"  , etc etc.

People will get overwhelmed by all of his fast talking and just drop the topic so he'll shut the fuck up. Mods will suppress any questions in the chat, and any tips will be dismissed and belittled as trolling.

He'll claim it's conspiracy theories from the usual idiots, "they'll lie and say I spent money when I didn't", "b-but Phil! (Shut the fuck up idiot)", the typical bullshit he says when confronted. None of that is actually the problem here.

This situation is a severe optics violation. It doesn't matter that he got married to his horse, good for him. It's the fact that he wasn't transparent about it -- and that's a big issue. This isn't some white lie he can gloss over, it's an important lie (and very poorly timed one).

If you could blatantly lie to your viewers about something like this, why shouldn't they assume you've been lying about other important issues?

DSP's whole gig centers around the trust of his viewer base. He "spills his soul" and "shares his life" with his fans and viewers. He gives them a fucking shareholder's meeting about the state of "the business_" _(it's not a business); how his revenue is looking, what his third quarter projections look like, the whole fucking works.

He presents his life and finances in this way in order to build trust with his viewership (and in return receive money to help with "the cause"). There have been other situations that have shown parts of his confidence trick
(the statue saga being a big one in recently memory), but a lot of it could be dismissed as people trolling.

The situation, on the other hand, solidifies it for me.

He can't seem to grasp that he doesn't have a great track record when it comes to honesty. He think his word has a 700 credit rating when it's really like a 200. When you're pleading for your viewers to help you with your financial straits, you can't violate that level of transparency. You just don't have the credibility to do that. At the very fucking least, try to keep your stories straight.

Much like the cards from the dozen financial institutions he owes, I've reached my credit limit with DSP. There's no way I can believe a word of his stories anymore. Nothing that he's said about this trip adds up. That little bit of leeway that I could give him before is exhausted.

I'm strongly doubting the severity of his financial situation, and it's absolutely justified that people are questioning what the fuck is going on. If you didn't want these claims to arise you should have been real about it from the start. I'm not going to get into all the other minor details, since everyone's hit on those already -- but what a fucking mess we have here.  There are so many sound bites that apply to this situation, Snort is going to have a lot of fun making the video about this one.


----------



## CoolGuy420weedbonerXXX (Apr 11, 2019)

He's opened himself up to a load of risky questions that will bury him if he answers them truthfully, and will also bury him if he dodges them, as no legitimate newlywed couple in history has ever dodged these questions before.

1) How did you meet?

2) When did you know Kat was "the one"?

3) What do you love most about Kat?

4) What were your special vows to each other?

5) Did Kat's family attend, or if not, when are you going to meet them?

6) To celebrate your marriage, I'm going to make a $500 in your name to a charity of your choice.  Where 
should the money go?

7) I'm getting ready to propose to my bf and could use some proposal ideas.  How did you pop the question?


----------



## Meerkat Ink (Apr 11, 2019)

killuminati said:


> I don't expect him to address the situation in any reasonable or honest way. I also wouldn't expect to receive any logical responses to all of the discrepancies with both his previous statements and his on-going lies.


You can say that about any situation he's ever been in.


----------



## TyrasGuard (Apr 11, 2019)

You don't need a well thought-out explanation when your fanbase have their IQ in the single digits.

I do expect a lot of guilt tripping.


----------



## Pargon (Apr 11, 2019)

CoolGuy420weedbonerXXX said:


> He's opened himself up to a load of risky questions that will bury him if he answers them truthfully, and will also bury him if he dodges them, as no legitimate newlywed couple in history has ever dodged these questions before.
> 
> 1) How did you meet?
> 
> ...



Anyone paying money, in any amount, to ask him any question like this is pissing into the wind. He will not answer. The best they'll get is a jokey non-answer because he knows the more factual-based questions have already been answered and he's not going to grace anyone with the chance to call him on anything. Phil is his own Joseph Goebbels; he has a stranglehold on the information given, in his own little world at least. What's more, no one will actually care - the mods will all be present, bans will fly and 1-month follower mode will be in full effect.

It'll be interesting to see him hold his own Trump-style press conference on all this, given the recent comparisons made.


----------



## Anonymous Dimwit (Apr 11, 2019)

She won't. She doesn't even have to anymore since the paycucks will keep sending their widower's pension/'tism bucks at Phil just to hear him snort a half-assed thank you.


----------



## OneDaySon (Apr 11, 2019)

TyrasGuard said:


> You don't need a well thought-out explanation when your fanbase have their IQ in the single digits.
> 
> I do expect a lot of guilt tripping.



This. This is the fanbase where if Phil goes "I hate this, this is bad and this is not just my opinion, this is FACT" they go "I agree 100%" and then when Phil goes "I like this, this is good, factually good. Even though I have said I hated it many times and this is fact, not opinion, this is good even though I'm contradicting myself. I never said this was bad before!" they'll just go "I agree 100%"

All he has to do is go "None of the fundraising money was spent on the wedding, I am deeply in debt and I have no money, ignore how I got the funds for the wedding, I have no money!" they'll legit just go "Oh, ok. Wedding ignored"


----------



## DiabeticSP (Apr 11, 2019)

At least Phil can now say "my wife" instead of "my girl" because the latter triggered me.


----------



## Grotesque (Apr 11, 2019)

He's just going to ban people that call him out on his taxes, scamming, etc.. and tell them to grow up because he just got married, etc...


----------



## Raven'sChild (Apr 11, 2019)

According to the Wedding Night Tweets, Khet was snuggled up beside her new husband chuckling at 'the morons'. I'd say the blushing bride has no reason not to attend the stream and show off her ring.  In for a penny.  In for a pound.

 As for the Halloween stream:


Spoiler






Raven'sChild said:


> As I said before, this it 'The Swatting' all over again.
> Here:  https://youtu.be/wVowHI6QzKM?t=289
> @4:49 he says she left because she wasn't going to stay the entire time anyway.  'She has stuff she wants to do.  Stuff she wants to take care of.....she may be back to later tonight to say goodnight at the end of the stream, but she's off to do other stuff now, okay hahaha"  This, does Not sound like someone who got their feeling hurt and left the house ( when it was still daylight ) to go do what?  Work out at the gym? Drink at a bar alone in her skimpy steampunk girl outfit? A bf wouldn't let their upset gf go driving off upset.  A bf would have not come back as quick as he did from that break where she left and/or ended their stream then to console their distraught gf.  Not waited until later to break into a rant about how it was the plan that she would be there the entire stream and was chased off by detractors even though he had said time and time again for Days she wasn't going to be there the whole time.  Then again, a bf would have either not made her come on the stream if he knew she would get trolled or would have put a stop to it in real time when it started happening and put the stream in Sub only mode.  He did it for Panda. (  https://youtu.be/7QpQeEKADPI?t=115  ) ( @1:55 if this doesn't cut right to that point ).





Raven'sChild said:


> Culled through the next part where Khet returns for more:
> Positive messages to/towards Khet: 78
> What is Khet dressed as: 31
> Khet looks bored: 27
> ...


----------



## OneDaySon (Apr 11, 2019)

Raven'sChild said:


> According to the Wedding Night Tweets, Khet was snuggled up beside her new husband chuckling at 'the morons'. I'd say the blushing bride has no reason not to attend the stream and show off her ring.  In for a penny.  In for a pound.
> 
> As for the Halloween stream:



"Wow, It's amazing that we got married, Kat! Now. Lets snuggle up in bed together on our wedding night and spend it looking at what people don't like me have to say."


----------



## leChinkyRaccoon (Apr 11, 2019)

She's probably got to work doood. American retail companies are practically slave drivers. She had to work for a year to even GET paid time off.

Oh wait, didn't he say she changed jobs rather recently? Or was it just positions?


----------



## DarkScrubPhil (Apr 11, 2019)

My Predictions:

1) He'll explain that the reason why he kept it secret was to stop the trolls.  He'll explain that if people knew that he was going to be married, trolls would find out where they'll be married, and ruin the wedding like they ruined his halloween special.

2) Claim that none of the money he raised went to the wedding.  He'll say something on the lines that his parents paid for it, or maybe even say that the wedding didn't cost that much, and that they could afford it with the money that they raised (both from the livestreams and Kat's work).

3) Phil will continue to claim that he needs money for his taxes.  At this point, he'll say that he's on a payment plan now, or will need to raise more money to pay for his taxes.  

4) Will call anyone who says that he raised money for his wedding and not for taxes an "idiot".

He knows that there's bad optics here, and he's going to weasel his way out of this one.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Apr 11, 2019)

DiabeticSP said:


> At least Phil can now say "my wife" instead of "my girl" because the latter triggered me.


He's just going to say "my woman" now, you know that.


----------



## Legio X Equestris (Apr 11, 2019)

leChinkyRaccoon said:


> She's probably got to work doood. American retail companies are practically slave drivers. She had to work for a year to even GET paid time off.
> 
> Oh wait, didn't he say she changed jobs rather recently? Or was it just positions?


I haven't heard anything about her job recently. 
She can drop in an for a half hour on her break and get those paypigs wallets gushing.


----------



## actually (Apr 11, 2019)

DarkScrubPhil said:


> My Predictions:
> 
> 1) He'll explain that the reason why he kept it secret was to stop the trolls.  He'll explain that if people knew that he was going to be married, trolls would find out where they'll be married, and ruin the wedding like they ruined his halloween special.
> 
> ...



He's already done 1 and 2 and heavily implied 3. 4 is like saying that the sun will rise tomorrow.


----------



## Prince Lotor (Apr 11, 2019)

Kosher Dill said:


> He's just going to say "my woman" now, you know that.


I kind of think he'll just keep calling her 'my girlfriend, Kat' or something really autistic like 'my girlfriend, Kat, who I married.' I just have a feeling like saying 'my wife X' has less of a payoff in his narc brain than 'my girlfriend X'.


----------



## Kermit the Frog (Apr 11, 2019)

I do think Kat will be there. Phil will not want to miss this opportunity to show off his trophy wife, especially in light of all the pissbaby tweets he's sent out during his honeymoon. Gotta show those jealous detractors that he's a real, mature adult in a real, mature adult marriage.


----------



## DiabeticSP (Apr 11, 2019)

Kermit the Frog said:


> I do think Kat will be there. Phil will not want to miss this opportunity to show off his trophy wife, especially in light of all the pissbaby tweets he's sent out during his honeymoon. Gotta show those jealous detractors that he's a real, mature adult in a real, mature adult marriage.



I can't wait until she recoils in horror when he touches her and generally looks uncomfortable at being in the same room.


I wonder if we'll see downstairs soon.


----------



## bearsintrees (Apr 11, 2019)

"The zoo was nice. I liked the...animals."

"I think it was...really, uh...HILARIOUS, that uh, the trolls were tweeting about me and...Phil. So stupid." _eye roll_

There ya go, Kat, I wrote your entire script for if you come on the podcast. I ain't buying you another stress ball though.


----------



## Synth (Apr 11, 2019)

Could go either way, tbh.

On one hand, Khet being there would be great bait for troll tips and cheers, but she'd just roll her eyes and stare at the DSP-colored wall for two hours until the first break where Dave begs her to come back because PlanetJeff and SuperBlindMan are fighting to burn cash the fastest. It'd be as boring as the other streams she's been in, but Dave would be even more aggressive with his awkward shoulder rubbing than he was before they got hitched.

But on the other hoof, she does seem a bit too sensitive to that kind of thing, and with our lord and savior going on about having to protect his family with the scam, he's got the perfect excuse to not parade her around like a prize-winning thoroughbred. This route could even elicit the same cuck-bux influx from his most devout donos:

"Guys, the truth of the matter is that Khet would love to be on stream for you guys, you know, to talk and interact and the like, but the trolls would just make fun of her like the imbuhsiles they are, yaknowwhatimean? *snort* So honestly, I'm being honest with you here, you can blame the trolls, and there's not as many in here today as I expected. It's probably because of the illegal restream going on. Peepuhl are telling me that there's one going on, because you know I don't pay attention to that stuff.

"Well, there's one troll... *lean in cancelled into epic squint* What the fuck? My chat's all bugged out. I left my computer on for the week I was gone and I told it to not update, but it looks like it did it while I was away and now-- *ding* --goddamnit, now there's an OBS error! Ack Ack Ack! This laptop's getting old, I tell ya. I'm gonna have to get a new one pretty soon, and a new keyboard, too, with all the fixins, so I can improve the stream quality and interactions with you guys even MORE, ya know? But I digress. So, yeah, uh, you can blame the trolls!"

At this point, everything's up in the air. Joe Splamoney might show up for all we know. This season's writing is unpredictable. Maybe Khet's ring finger will show up for a second or two.

On a side note, how's he gonna refer to her now? 'Muh gorl, Khet' ? is now 'Muh whife, Khet'? Whatever


----------



## bearsintrees (Apr 12, 2019)

Gif from the Ct thread.


TheGoutinator said:


>


This was afaik the longest continuous time that Kat has talked on stream. Phil looks dead into the camera 7 times, looks at Kat almost accidentally ONCE, and looks at the stress ball that she's annihilating another 7 times. I hope she shows up again so he can top those sad, sad numbers.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 12, 2019)

bearsintrees said:


> Gif from the Ct thread.
> 
> This was afaik the longest continuous time that Kat has talked on stream. Phil looks dead into the camera 7 times, looks at Kat almost accidentally ONCE, and looks at the stress ball that she's annihilating another 7 times. I hope she shows up again so he can top those sad, sad numbers.





Another odd one that was very peculiar from the same stream.  Never seen such  mannerisms like this until that stream.


----------



## bearsintrees (Apr 12, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> Another odd one that was very peculiar from the same stream.  Never seen such  mannerisms like this until that stream.


Ugh, I hadn't even realized that was the same stream as the robotic mega sip. It's like an overcompensation of acting normal like he's high on xanax.


----------



## boxybum (Apr 12, 2019)

Yeah, we can't all forget how that first reveal video went. That shit was awkward as hell and they showed zero chemistry together. I want to know how they go from talking on Twitter to moving across country. To getting married all over the course of a year. 

Are you telling me that those interactions on camera were two  people in love? Bullshit. Something is strange about everything. The dude isn't even smiling in that photo. He can't even say something he loves about her when the people throw quarters at him. She always looks bored and disinterested when on camera. Also let's not forget hair tricks. Kat strikes me as a player type of girl with no education just looking for someone to latch on to.


----------



## JamFlowMan (Apr 12, 2019)

DiabeticSP said:


> I can't wait until she recoils in horror when he touches her and generally looks uncomfortable at being in the same room.
> 
> 
> I wonder if we'll see downstairs soon.


Who wouldn't recoil knowing Phil is about to give you the creepy shoulder claw.


bearsintrees said:


> Gif from the Ct thread.
> 
> This was afaik the longest continuous time that Kat has talked on stream. Phil looks dead into the camera 7 times, looks at Kat almost accidentally ONCE, and looks at the stress ball that she's annihilating another 7 times. I hope she shows up again so he can top those sad, sad numbers.


This is one of if not my favorite Phil gif.  He really looks like an alien trying to mimic human interaction.  The awkward nodding and constant blinking, it's amazing.


----------



## FailedAttempt (Apr 12, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> View attachment 722913
> Another odd one that was very peculiar from the same stream.  Never seen such  mannerisms like this until that stream.


The way he holds that mug offends me deeply.


----------



## Preferred Penne (Apr 12, 2019)

You an just imagine him thinking "I hope this bitch shuts up soon and will let MEE (REE) talk again. I haven't talked in eight whole seconds."


----------



## BrandNewDetractor (Apr 12, 2019)

I don't think she will be present during the podcast, and it wouldn't make much difference if she was. On stream she is the most bland and boring person and she's clearly not cut out to entertain people. So we're not missing out on much, except for the hilariously awkward and uncomfortable chemistry between her and Phil. On screen it's easy to see if two people are happily in love, and I don't think those two are sending out those signals.


----------



## TyrasGuard (Apr 12, 2019)

BrandNewDetractor said:


> I don't think she will be present during the podcast, and it wouldn't make much difference if she was. On stream she is the most bland and boring person and she's clearly not cut out to entertain people. So we're not missing out on much, except for the hilariously awkward and uncomfortable chemistry between her and Phil. On screen it's easy to see if two people are happily in love, and I don't think those two are sending out those signals.



Has Phil ever looked like he loved someone other than himself?


----------



## bearsintrees (Apr 12, 2019)

TyrasGuard said:


> Has Phil ever looked like he loved someone other than himself?


----------



## TyrasGuard (Apr 12, 2019)

bearsintrees said:


> View attachment 723253



I feel like i'm watching a picture from a different timeline.


----------



## ReentryPhantom (Apr 12, 2019)

BrandNewDetractor said:


> I don't think she will be present during the podcast, and it wouldn't make much difference if she was. On stream she is the most bland and boring person and she's clearly not cut out to entertain people. So we're not missing out on much, except for the hilariously awkward and uncomfortable chemistry between her and Phil. On screen it's easy to see if two people are happily in love, and I don't think those two are sending out those signals.


Have you seen her gameplay vids on YouTube? She's like a completely different person


----------



## DarkScrubPhil (Apr 12, 2019)

So, I'm thinking through the timeline up to Phil's marriage to Kat.

April 2017 - Leanna leaves Phil

June 2017 - Phil and Kat start talking

November 2017 - Phil reveals he owes back taxes for Washington

December 2017 - Phil has a successful fundraiser for his back taxes

Also December 2017 - Phil talks about Kat for the first time

February 2018 - Phil flies Kat to Washington and she moves in

March 2018 - Phil claims that he's done with his taxes and they're paid off

April 2018 - Kat shows up on stream for the first time

October 2018 - Halloween special and Kat runs off stream.  I believe this is when Phil wanted to make a marriage proposal to Kat, but she didn't want to go through with it.  He blames Tevin and detractors for the failure of his stream.  He likely proposed to Kat off stream between then and Thanksgiving 2018

November 2018 - Thanksgiving stream.  Reveals that his parents are in "poor health" and "I don't know how much longer they have left to live".  He later walks this back to make things less dire, eventually saying that they want to meet Kat while they're in good health.  In this same stream, he reveals that he paid the taxes from 2017 through credit cards.  He also reveals that he owes 16,000 dollars for taxes (later revised up to 17,000).

December 2018 - Emerald 7 gives Phil 12,000 dollars through Tier 3 subs.  He has a couple of unsuccessful fund raising streams during this month.

February 2019 - Receives the Emerald 7 money.  Claims he's nowhere near what he needs to raise.

March - April 2019 - Has a couple of moderately successful fund raising streams, raising about 3,000 dollars before leaving to Connecticut.

April 2019 - Reveals his marriage to Kat.

Going through the timeline, there does seem to be a pattern of fraud.  He claims that he needs money, he gets at least some of the money, and then uses it for something other than what he needed it for, which is usually taxes.  In 2018, he used the money to move Kat in.  In 2019, he used it to marry Kat.

I fully expect Phil to explain why the deception's necessary (detractors crashing the wedding), and that his parents paid for everything.  He's going to tell a story on what he thinks is the problem, and he'll expect people to believe him without any evidence (corroborating or otherwise).  Rather than address the difficult questions, he's already calling people who call him out as idiots.

At the risk of sounding optimistic, I think this might be the beginning of the end for him.  People who were long time supporters of him are feeling defrauded and betrayed.  If the platforms don't ban him outright, his already tepid support is going to fall to next to nothing.  Given Phil's reliance on unstable income is finally going to bite him, and his monthly income is going to drop rather greatly.  His fans do not appreciate being lied to.

The funny thing is that his deception was completely unnecessary.  He didn't need to bring up his ailing parents at all.  He could have just said nothing other than, "I'm going back to Connecticut to visit family," and that'd be the end of it.  The timing was also pretty bad.  If he had waited till May, this wouldn't be an issue.  But now, things are looking really bad for him right now, and I think the story he'll tell on Sunday will make things worse.


----------



## Grotesque (Apr 12, 2019)

Looking back through streams, it's pretty clear in mid-late February that Phil's desperation for "tax" money decreased. Maybe it was just the Emerald 7 shekels, but something changed around this time. This is also the time he fully backed away from "muh parents are dying, gotta see them soon dood".

I'm also confident he proposed to Kat in November. So, this worthless cunt has been in on all this for months, and probably even convincing Phil to back off on some of the hyperbole. All this for a super shitty wedding with a pigroach... she must be really REALLY afraid of living alone and eventual homelessness.


----------



## BSV (Apr 12, 2019)

DarkScrubPhil said:


> So, I'm thinking through the timeline up to Phil's marriage to Kat.
> 
> April 2017 - Leanna leaves Phil
> 
> ...


I have always been saying phil is well off. He is smart enough to know how to use negativity in his favor.
 "look at me guys I am such an asshole and forgot to pay my taxes, I am such a bum and really bad with money. Never mind my new car, two properties,  girlfriend moving in and me getting married. I need that money I really do. 100k is not enough for me Because I will need to pay taxes. And you know more money earned = more tax. And stupid old me lost them. Haven't had a problem the last 8 years, but more money = more problems.  You know I am so stupid that a 4000$ state back tax turns in to 18 erm no 19 or was it 20 or maybe  even more thousands of dollars in federal taxes. " - Actually what phil have been saying. 
Some supporters belive it because they are stupid,  and some detractors belive it because phil is saying he is stupid. And phil laughs all the way to the bank because he gets all the sympathy dollars because people are mean to him about the tax situation. 

After the stuff where he exaggerated his so called business taxes I could never take anything of what he said seriously. Even with his income that is fairly respectable it was calculated to be something like 1000 dollars a year. Somehow that made him not be able to pay his regular taxes, you have to be insane to belive that.


----------



## Grotesque (Apr 12, 2019)

I've never believed the tax stuff for a second. Phil may waste some money stupidly, but he hasn't come close to wasting most of the 300k+ "earnings" from his peak, no matter how much debt he has. Phil's time will come when living in a "small kahndoh" will be the least of his worries, but that's a few years away.


----------



## Comma (Apr 12, 2019)

bearsintrees said:


> View attachment 723253


----------



## Draza (Apr 12, 2019)

Comma said:


> View attachment 723565


Pvt.Pyle is alive!


----------



## ReentryPhantom (Apr 12, 2019)

Comma said:


> View attachment 723565


Does his shirt say Ack+Rescue?


----------



## bearsintrees (Apr 12, 2019)

Intro video with DSP and John Rambo
					

Introduction of my channel with help from DSP and Rambo. Hopefully you guys like my channel and subscribe.




					www.youtube.com
				



This whole video is a treasure trove of Phil genuinely smiling with friends, and it actually makes me glad we don't have to see it anymore.


----------



## Comma (Apr 12, 2019)

ReentryPhantom said:


> Does his shirt say Ack+Rescue?


Well, after some... slight adjustments it does.


----------



## crowdude (Apr 12, 2019)

bearsintrees said:


> Intro video with DSP and John Rambo
> 
> 
> Introduction of my channel with help from DSP and Rambo. Hopefully you guys like my channel and subscribe.
> ...


I mean we dislike the guy but i dont think we should deny him happiness tbh, he is human just like all of us....


----------



## King Kang (Apr 12, 2019)

If Khet does appear at best she'll pop in for a few minutes and dip or if missing it is because she is getting her infidelity game on with Tyrone or Tervin or The Jim.
I can see Dave calling her over to do some fake-ass smile and handholding to demonstrate their sincere, eternal bond.


----------



## strandedcastaway (Apr 12, 2019)

Grotesque said:


> I've never believed the tax stuff for a second. Phil may waste some money stupidly, but he hasn't come close to wasting most of the 300k+ "earnings" from his peak, no matter how much debt he has. Phil's time will come when living in a "small kahndoh" will be the least of his worries, but that's a few years away.


For whatever reason, though almost everyone here thinks Phil is a liar, they seem to believe him on the taxes. I'm sure he has some kind of debt/tax issues, but the fact that the way Phil describes the situation (have to sell the house immediately, the way the details always change, that he did a taxes fundraiser and said they were paid, then they're not again) is not how estimated taxes work makes me doubt the whole story. I agree a lot more of it is fiction than most Kiwis seem to believe.


----------



## actually (Apr 12, 2019)

strandedcastaway said:


> For whatever reason, though almost everyone here thinks Phil is a liar, they seem to believe him on the taxes. I'm sure he has some kind of debt/tax issues, but the fact that the way Phil describes the situation (have to sell the house immediately, the way the details always change, that he did a taxes fundraiser and said they were paid, then they're not again) is not how estimated taxes work makes me doubt the whole story. I agree a lot more of it is fiction than most Kiwis seem to believe.



He's exaggerating how dire the situation is, but the numbers generally add up. I tracked all his income from last year, and it was, lowballed, around $110k. This also squared with the back state taxes he owed for 2014-2016 (in the neighborhood of $5k and correlated to $100k+ income each of those years) and the federal tax estimates people have come up with that match the ~$17k+ he's claiming to owe.

There was also the document on his desktop labelled "2018 debts" or something like that. The icon for Openoffice is basically a mini-version of what's in the document, and there were clearly several lines there.

My opinion is that he's current afloat, but one actual financial problem (medical issue, car repair, home repair) that required a big chunk of money could fuck him up. He's already talked about using promo-rate credit cards to kite debt around, and I believe that if only because Phil's the type of person to have the right combination of ignorance and confidence to make him think that he can "beat" the banks.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 12, 2019)

The tax thing has always been a catalyst for his money making schemes. I really cannot remember him just admittedly needing money for anything but taxes besides maybe a new camera and project7. It's when he cries taxes and until recently, buys new shit and shows it off openly(even moving khet which I cannot even remember his fans even batting an eye to). 

I still want to know what's downstairs.


----------



## Raven'sChild (Apr 12, 2019)

strandedcastaway said:


> For whatever reason, though almost everyone here thinks Phil is a liar, they seem to believe him on the taxes. I'm sure he has some kind of debt/tax issues, but the fact that the way Phil describes the situation (have to sell the house immediately, the way the details always change, that he did a taxes fundraiser and said they were paid, then they're not again) is not how estimated taxes work makes me doubt the whole story. I agree a lot more of it is fiction than most Kiwis seem to believe.


Never believed the Tax issue was one.  Believe it even less when $17k-$12k ( from E7 )=$5k..which is exactly what he was asking for.  These taxes are paid in full like every other year outside of the B&O back taxes of 2017.


----------



## TyrasGuard (Apr 13, 2019)

strandedcastaway said:


> For whatever reason, though almost everyone here thinks Phil is a liar, they seem to believe him on the taxes. I'm sure he has some kind of debt/tax issues, but the fact that the way Phil describes the situation (have to sell the house immediately, the way the details always change, that he did a taxes fundraiser and said they were paid, then they're not again) is not how estimated taxes work makes me doubt the whole story. I agree a lot more of it is fiction than most Kiwis seem to believe.



I still to this day don't believe he has a tax situation, it's been literally two years and there doesn't seem to be any progress on the story other than "I owe taxes". I just think he struck gold with that narative and decided to squeeze every penne out of it. 

Even if it is something that puts Phil in a negative spotlight i'll still doubt it if the only source we have is the Goutfather himself.


----------



## Grotesque (Apr 13, 2019)

Phil may have debts, but it's only because he's a stubborn con-artist that thinks he can pull fast ones on everyone, like thinking that there's "no taxes" and it's cheap to live in Washington. He built up a nice chunk of money that he hasn't fully blown, and he's still bringing in like $7-8k month, so he's not hurting... yet. That's hanging on a string, though.


----------



## Abe Vigoda (Apr 13, 2019)

I'm really interested to see what he says tomorrow, because I really think he fundamentally doesn't understand what the real issue is here. Him not telling everyone about his marriage isn't the issue, nor is the tax begging honestly. It's the fact that he knew he was going to get married and then used the lie about him not getting married to beg for money. That's what's going to piss off his actual fans, who probably genuinely felt bad when he said how this tax issue is ruining his relationship, and gave him money because of it. The detractors will hate him regardless of what he says but this is the kind of story that will get people to jump ship, I think.

He could have either just admitted to getting engaged, and then said, "We're still making plans, we this to be a private ceremony," any time he was asked about it, or just said, "After how my last relationship went, I'm trying to keep things more private this time. When I have news, you guys will be the first to know." Hell, if he had done the first one, his paypigs probably would have sent him "wedding gifts". Instead, he tried to split the difference and shit on everyone. I hope the few bucks he squeezed out of his pigs with his sob story because if I gave him money after that, i'd be legitimately offended right now.

I'm of the opinion that the taxes are a real issue that DSP is blowing out of proportion both for greed and because he's a drama queen. He probably has to pay a bunch on taxes and because he has no self-control, he doesn't save a dime, so he gets freaked out every April. He also seems like the kind of person who can't understand that things change, so after he got that $10000 the first time he talked about taxes, he just expects it now.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 13, 2019)

Abe Vigoda said:


> SNIP


I think what's going on is that he's getting this insane amount of money all at once. He sees that number and thinks he has to spend it. Like an impulse. Skips the taxes(or at least doesn't put a good chunk away to keep it in check), spends the money on those big purchases then goes "ruh roh outta money" then repeats the process.

Saw the money he was getting and probably figured now is a good time to take that delicious vacation and to get married after the successful begging that has happened. Which might be why it was so close to his suppose deadline but had to take the opportunity. It was definitely planned, but how long ago might be up to debate.


----------



## Abe Vigoda (Apr 13, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> Saw the money he was getting and probably figured now is a good time to take that delicious vacation and to get married after the successful begging that has happened. Which might be why it was so close to his suppose deadline but had to take the opportunity. It was definitely planned, but how long ago might be up to debate.



I bet he had the vacation planned, and told himself "I need to take this vacation. I need to get married in April." and then just added it to his pile of bills and rolled it all into begging. Same thing with why he "can't" only pay for one internet line, or stop paying for Netflix and HBO and Amazon and WWE pay-per-views. Phil's views of what Phill needs and a "logical human's" view of what Phil needs are completely different, which is why Phil can't understand why people think he's a scam.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 13, 2019)

Abe Vigoda said:


> I bet he had the vacation planned, and told himself "I need to take this vacation. I need to get married in April." and then just added it to his pile of bills and rolled it all into begging. Same thing with why he "can't" only pay for one internet line, or stop paying for Netflix and HBO and Amazon and WWE pay-per-views. Phil's views of what Phill needs and a "logical human's" view of what Phil needs are completely different, which is why Phil can't understand why people think he's a scam.


That's probably what's happening. It gives him his "gotta pay muh bills/taxes" agenda to keep rolling on through for another problem in the future for more mega begging. 

He's been doing this for what, 2 years+ and now people are seeing it in plain sight with mainly khet moving in, and recently the marriage. Even with her finally settled he kept pushing it. I really want to see what the hell he's been purchasing to keep on the beg train from then to now.

I think it's pretty much obvious now he never got donated that 4k TV and Ps4. I hope I'm not the only one to forget about that. Makes me think he pulls this so much that there are other events that just get buried and forgotten.


----------



## DoubleBored (Apr 13, 2019)

crowdude said:


> I mean we dislike the guy but i dont think we should deny him happiness tbh, he is human just like all of us....


You have pity... and you're more human than DSP will ever be... i can understand that. BUT.

Don't let a short video blur the true world for you, DSP is a scumbag, who scams people, if he's happy today, it's because he takes advantage from others... 

he's less than a human.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Apr 14, 2019)

So how long will it be before DSP mentions the word idiots/morons/haters/mentally ill on this positive happy stream. Timer starts as soon as he starts talking. 30 seconds?


----------



## Dragoonism (Apr 14, 2019)

Not going to watch the podcast, feels like it is just going to end up like all his other vlogs and podcast, him bragging over how he hide the marriage, how evil detractors are, how he done nothing wrong and it is everyone else fault, but it also feels a bit like a clickbait, as if he tries to get as many viewers as possible!


----------



## slacktauren (Apr 14, 2019)

Dragoonism said:


> Not going to watch the podcast, feels like it is just going to end up like all his other vlogs and podcast, him bragging over how he hide the marriage, how evil detractors are, how he done nothing wrong and it is everyone else fault, but it also feels a bit like a clickbait, as if he tries to get as many viewers as possible!


There is also definitely going to be the new "We are so close to loose the house I might loose my marriage" saga.


----------



## Comma (Apr 14, 2019)

Dragoonism said:


> Not going to watch the podcast, feels like it is just going to end up like all his other vlogs and podcast, him bragging over how he hide the marriage, how evil detractors are, how he done nothing wrong and it is everyone else fault, but it also feels a bit like a clickbait, as if he tries to get as many viewers as possible!


I feel like quite the opposite: I'll be watching this shit like a hawk and will be paying close attention to his explanations.

I'm really interested in what he has to say and how things will play out between both him and supporters and him and "detractors". Feathers were rustled on both sides, so things could get interesting.

My main fear is that his actual supporters won't ask the hard/interesting questions. Since he mostly answers to cheers/tips, this would make it easy for him to ignore/ridicule the "troll" cheers/tips as he usually does. One thing's for sure: people will throw heaps of money at him, that's the fucked up part. Oh well...

Some questions I'd like to see answered today:


*At what point did he know he was going to get married during this CT trip?*
*Why on earth had this to be done in the week before April 15th, right after failing to reach the goal he himself said would 100% 
 guarantee him a payment plan so he wouldn't have to sell the house?*
*Who paid for the week/trip/dinners/wedding/clothes/rings etc., and if the costs were shared, who paid for what?*
-edit-

Ah, he's off to a great, but very predictable start:















Press F for @LutherKujo




-edit2-


----------



## James Smith (Apr 14, 2019)

"WE"


----------



## EmperorGoutatine (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## KwalityKantent (Apr 14, 2019)

this season premiere is gonna be great. he probably planned everything to be explained today to compete with GoT dood


----------



## Windows 98 (Apr 14, 2019)

putting the horse right to work!


----------



## Vivica A. Fox (Apr 14, 2019)

"Mrs Burnell" gross


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (Apr 14, 2019)

So, will he parade his new wife around on stream to show how happy they are?
Take your bets!


----------



## bearsintrees (Apr 14, 2019)

Comma said:


>


Confirmation that he legitimately scheduled this podcast, lying for a week or two about how it would be to talk about the vacation, just so he could damage control, because he absolutely knew how bad this would look but did it anyway. Unbelievable.


----------



## Cpt_Autismo (Apr 14, 2019)

How Long does he take in setting up his low quality Stream?


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 14, 2019)

Look at the title of his live stream now

he thinks going back to CT and getting married is a GAME ?

and now doing a POST-GAME podcast?

what game is that? 


*Meet the Burnells: Sammy the Cat dies twice?*


----------



## Comma (Apr 14, 2019)

Luckily JonCTheThird is around to diffuse the whole situation and make sure today will be smooth sailing in chat.









-edit- And DSP is sitting in chat (20 minutes after he's supposed to start streaming), calling people who have doubts "literal conspiracy theorists":











What a farce this is already...


----------



## EmperorGoutatine (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## TheTriggerin' (Apr 14, 2019)

"Who let the souls out, Who, Who, Who"
"Bitches just don't know"


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 14, 2019)

Why Am i TAHKSIK?


----------



## Draza (Apr 14, 2019)

Windows 98 said:


> putting the horse right to work!
> 
> View attachment 725729


Being the good soulmaid she is.


----------



## DSP_Fat_Man (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## bearsintrees (Apr 14, 2019)

This is already the most smug, suckin-his-own-dick Phil I've heard in years.


----------



## Cpt_Autismo (Apr 14, 2019)

Oh man He is already hinting that he got his payment plan.


----------



## DarkScrubPhil (Apr 14, 2019)

Hey Phil...

Circumstancial evidence is still evidence.


----------



## Filthy Greenskin (Apr 14, 2019)

Trolls blown the fuck out the water with Phil admitting his cheaped out on his wedding so there's no way he pissed his 'tax' money away in any other way.

edit: Phil can't reveal the 'tax specifics' of the marriage. So there is tax stuff going on behind the scenes but Phil can't go into it.


----------



## bearsintrees (Apr 14, 2019)

Phil is literally not going to answer cheers or questions about the wedding because Phil is going to explain EVERYTHING, then he lists a bunch of things he can't talk about.

And there's no point in showing any proof of taxes or a marriage license because we won't believe him anyway. So no proof, no questions, but this is gonna be "closure."


----------



## Hungrymandinner (Apr 14, 2019)

So many words to say so little.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 14, 2019)

Hungrymandinner said:


> So many words to say so little.


He is legit explaining himself twice, maybe thrice about it. That should tell you something.

This all feels rehearsed. We all called it.


----------



## Comma (Apr 14, 2019)

DSP is saying he will explain everything and he'll be honest.

Lord-Lamb:








Whoops.


----------



## Windows 98 (Apr 14, 2019)

he just suggested khet's family came. who paid for them? what hotel did they stay at? I didn't think she was close with them anyway since they sounded incredibly abusive.

don't ask questions though. it will all be answered anyway.


----------



## Cpt_Autismo (Apr 14, 2019)

He pretty much is same the same thing over and over again and all of it means nothing.


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (Apr 14, 2019)

Phil couple of days ago: "I didn't announce the marriage because trolls would find out the location and threaten me and my family"

Phil today: "Guess what? Trolls can't find out in which venue we married, because there was no venue! It was a small ceremony at my parents house! Ack Ack Ack Ack!"

?


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 14, 2019)

Cpt_Autismo said:


> He pretty much is same the same thing over and over again and all of it means nothing.


He's going in a god damn loop.


----------



## EmperorGoutatine (Apr 14, 2019)

I can tell you he is flat out lying. Any time anybody says :

_I can show proof but why bother?" those people will never believe me!_

Means he's trying to_ look_ like he is telling the truth, while not needing to show anything. Damn, does he ever stop lying?

Most people who have proof SHOW IT! they don't hide it lmao.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 14, 2019)

Give DSP $5 for this?

Man autism is massively strong!


----------



## bearsintrees (Apr 14, 2019)

"All of this was pre-paid for by my p-... uh uh I'm getting ahead of myself, I'll explain later"


----------



## Comma (Apr 14, 2019)

"All was pre-paid for by my... well, I'll explain later".

Parents paid for everything.


----------



## Windows 98 (Apr 14, 2019)

he just slipped up and "revealed" that his parents paid for this wedding long in advance, but no, he's just "getting ahead" of himself. maybe that's a lie too. maybe it's all a lie to throw us off his trail. dave is on some 5D chess in his head.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 14, 2019)

bearsintrees said:


> "All of this was pre-paid for by my p-... uh uh I'm getting ahead of myself, I'll explain later"





Comma said:


> "All was pre-paid for by my... well, I'll explain later".
> 
> Parents paid for everything.





Windows 98 said:


> he just slipped up and "revealed" that his parents paid for this wedding long in advance, but no, he's just "getting ahead" of himself. maybe that's a lie too. maybe it's all a lie to throw us off his trail. dave is on some 5D chess in his head.




Yup he was just about to spill the beans. He almost went off script. Keep rambling you fucking idiot. 

I'm getting major Deja Vu. Probably because we all knew how this was going to go down.


----------



## Vivica A. Fox (Apr 14, 2019)

He is at his _smuggest _today


----------



## Comma (Apr 14, 2019)

Sonichump said:


> He is at his _smuggest _today


My prediction: he sent all the money he gathered for his taxes to his tahx guy, qualified for a payment plan that is spread out over a long period, meaning he'll be paying a relatively low amount per month.


----------



## That Hedonist Nerd (Apr 14, 2019)

So not even a half hour in and 48 bans lol.

His marriage license must be from Washington. There's no way you can fly into a place like CT, apply for a marriage license and get it all approved in like 24 hours.

Also, I had a simple justice of the peace wedding - at my second marriage. I had a big fancy blow out for my first, like you should. 
Fucking hilarious how he's explaining himself to kiddies.


----------



## DarkScrubPhil (Apr 14, 2019)

It's rather amazing that he was able to clear up his tax issue.  Right after he gets back.  Even though he didn't quite raise the $5,000 he needed.  Just like last year.

Remarkable coincidence.  Really remarkable coincidence.


----------



## Cpt_Autismo (Apr 14, 2019)

That Hedonist Nerd said:


> His marriage license must be from Washington. There's no way you can fly into a place like CT, apply for a marriage license and get it all approved in like 24 hours.


Well you can get one with on 24 hours but only under extraordinary circumstances. Just imagine Phil giving his dieing parents and mantaly ill detractors Spiel to a government employee.


----------



## Filthy Greenskin (Apr 14, 2019)

Phil wading into the cheating at Sekiro with his usual half-baked takes of Sekiro needs and easy mode because its hard and games used to allow cheating so it's fine. 
I think Phil just likes games which can hold his hand or make it all very easy for him so he can win without having to try too hard.


----------



## Windows 98 (Apr 14, 2019)

he's soaking up all this attention right now. he wants to stretch this out as long as he can because it will be a long while before he gets these numbers again. he's probably got a dirty little halfie...

edit: I take it back, nevermind. he just very honestly told us he never pays attention to viewcount!


----------



## FailedAttempt (Apr 14, 2019)

Windows 98 said:


> putting the horse right to work!
> 
> View attachment 725729


Phil referring  to his own wife as “Mrs. Burnell” is kind of gross.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 14, 2019)

I sleep now. It started out strong with his deflection about what happened and now he's treating this like a normal podcast.

This was just a reason to bait bit/tip questions. I'm starting to think he didn't really get married with his lack of evidence besides a suit, dress, and a couple rings. This feels like a thing Phil would pull.

Edit again: He's married guys, because he's wearing a redding wing.


----------



## Vivica A. Fox (Apr 14, 2019)

I hope people prod him so much that he gets angry and ragequits the stream


----------



## actually (Apr 14, 2019)

Cpt_Autismo said:


> Oh man He is already hinting that he got his payment plan.





Comma said:


> My prediction: he sent all the money he gathered for his taxes to his tahx guy, qualified for a payment plan that is spread out over a long period, meaning he'll be paying a relatively low amount per month.



Of course he did. The IRS wants their money, even if that means it's paid in installments.


----------



## DarkScrubPhil (Apr 14, 2019)

actually said:


> Of course he did. The IRS wants their money, even if that means it's paid in installments.



Just wait till next year when he owes oodles of money, but can't qualify for a payment plan...

I swear, this guy just doesn't look ahead.


----------



## Maldron the Assassin (Apr 14, 2019)

Windows 98 said:


> he's soaking up all this attention right now. he wants to stretch this out as long as he can because it will be a long while before he gets these numbers again. he's probably got a dirty little halfie...
> 
> edit: I take it back, nevermind. he just very honestly told us he never pays attention to viewcount!


I actually think this is where the majority of socialization comes from, and he's been without it for a week now.


----------



## That Hedonist Nerd (Apr 14, 2019)

I'm willing to pay the $31.50 to viralchek to check for that marriage.  But CT or WA is the question.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 14, 2019)

"Another troll tip I wont answer"

So he can easily dismiss any logical and reasonable questions since we cannot even see the tips themselves.

Bait and switch. Now is not the day for certain questions, though that was the point of the podcast? There's honestly not going to be anything answered.

Also don't fucking tip him.


----------



## actually (Apr 14, 2019)

Doubt it applies to most here, but if you're "troll-tipping", you're a massive idiot. He's going to ignore it because he's expecting it.



That Hedonist Nerd said:


> I'm willing to pay the $31.50 to viralchek to check for that marriage.  But CT or WA is the question.



https://recordsearch.kingcounty.gov/LandmarkWeb 

You can double-check me, but nothing showed up in WA when searching all the "marriage" related options for Burnell.


----------



## LyteSydeByll (Apr 14, 2019)

He's known Kat for 2 years and have been living together for 1 year. So confirmed cheating on Panda?


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 14, 2019)

LyteSydeByll said:


> He's known Kat for 2 years and have been living together for 1 year. So confirmed cheating on Panda?


Possible. Or he really doesn't know how long it has been and 2 years sounds like a solid number to throw out.


----------



## Synth (Apr 14, 2019)

I doubt he'd be able to answer it honestly, but one question I have is how during this stream he mentioned that the people who have been with him a long time will believe everything he's telling because they know he's such an honest guy, and that's good, but he has harped on so much in the past 6 months about "natural growth", which necessitates new viewers, subscribers, etc.

He can't both have a desire for growth while tossing to the side all new viewers (deeming them trolls simply for asking questions) who may have reservations about continuing to support him after pulling this wedding stunt. Granted, a bunch of those "new viewers" will be trolls just trying to get under his skin or bait him, but he can't have both of these ideas exist at the same time. You can either assuage the new, skeptical viewers through transparency (which he's sorely incapable of), or just disregard the concept of growth entirely because he won't entertain their questions or concerns.

Just a little though; if anyone wanted to try and bait him feel free to steal it rather than just giving him money attached to a garbage meme.


----------



## SleepyNibba (Apr 14, 2019)

SuperBlindman... 
i have no fucking sympathy for this faggot anymore...


----------



## Schmeckel (Apr 14, 2019)

That Hedonist Nerd said:


> His marriage license must be from Washington. There's no way you can fly into a place like CT, apply for a marriage license and get it all approved in like 24 hours.


There's no waiting period in CT to get married. If they have the ceremony all lined up, they could get their license and turn around the next hour and get married. It's just advised that you get your license 2 weeks prior to the ceremony. If this event has been planned for months and months and months.... Then this easily happened within the same day.


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (Apr 14, 2019)

This lazy fuck still has his birthday "decorations" up.


----------



## Anonymous Dimwit (Apr 14, 2019)

Hen(cuc)k donated another hundo to Philth. Some people just love being fin-dom'd by others.


----------



## Genie The Hedgehog (Apr 14, 2019)

"One of Khet's friends was watching the house."

What friends does she have in Renton?


----------



## Cpt_Autismo (Apr 14, 2019)

Genie The Hedgehog said:


> "One of Khet's friends was watching the house."
> 
> What friends does she have in Renton?


From the sound of it at least one more then Phil.


----------



## Anonymous Dimwit (Apr 14, 2019)

I see we're back to dying parents. Phil can't let a good story go if it means more pity bucks. Fusion in the back for mom and bodybuilding back injuries for dad.


----------



## That Hedonist Nerd (Apr 14, 2019)

actually said:


> Doubt it applies to most here, but if you're "troll-tipping", you're a massive idiot. He's going to ignore it because he's expecting it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I checked that too. From looking at the CT FAQ and maybe it was on the WA one too, it said if it's under 2 months old, you have to contact the clerk of court or whatever directly. I wonder if I can setup an alert on BeenVerified that will pop once it shows up - I must check this out.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 14, 2019)

Phil said because his mom smokes a lot, the doctor said

"You could live for a long time, or die tomorrow, and there's *N**OTHING I CAN DO"*

so what? He can have an emergency fundraising scammer stream ANYTIME by saying his mom got sick? then OH she is ok now, 2 weeks later rinse dry and repeat?

FUck you Phiil


----------



## Funko Pops NFT collector (Apr 14, 2019)

Why is he moving like a spastic retard when talking? Seriously,try to imitate Phil movements for 20 seconds and you will realize how autistic you have to be to move like that.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 14, 2019)

"You guys have seen how much Kat has made a difference in my life, how much more active I got comparing to my streams from 2-3 years ago, you guys can see it, right here, on stream, in front of the camera! Right?"

"You guys can see it, if you attend my stream regularly, for example I have lost so much weight comparing to before I met Kat, you can see it right?"

chat responded


----------



## Windows 98 (Apr 14, 2019)

Tatu Carreta2 said:


> Why is he moving like a spastic exceptional individual when talking? Seriously,try to imitate Phil movements for 20 seconds and you will realize how autistic you have to be to move like that.


yeah he is really something today. he's either a little tipsy (hence the constant mispronouncing) or high on pahsitivity.

more than likely he's just padding out his pre-written script and stumbling because he's lying so fucking much.


----------



## Comma (Apr 14, 2019)

Says he got engaged during Fall 2018. Bought a ring (or rings? not sure) for Kat that had a discount of 80%, thus costing around $90. That was the main reason they got engaged. DSP himself didn't get an engagement ring.

-edit-

Says his parents paid for everything: the flight, transport, even gave him and Kat money to spend while visiting stuff in CT.


----------



## actually (Apr 14, 2019)

Comma said:


> Says he got enganged during Fall 2018. Bought a ring (or rings? not sure) that had a discount of 80%, thus costing around $90.



So he got engaged less than a year after flying Kat out. Good call on that one, ace.


----------



## Genie The Hedgehog (Apr 14, 2019)

Somehow Tut is involved in the marriage arc. Truly the deepest lore.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 14, 2019)

Watching LSB's stream and the pieces are finally coming together. Cannot wait for the videos from all the detractors. Keep rambling Phil, it's getting spicy.


----------



## clownpiss (Apr 14, 2019)

according to phil they got engaged because they saw an 80% off ring in the mall






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOink (Apr 14, 2019)

God I love how casually he admits he has literally nobody in the state he lives in that he could invite to a wedding ceremony, like how do you say that without realizing how pathetic you are?


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 14, 2019)

Said his parents gave them money for everything. Flight food transportation etc because they have NO money.
Then says their parent's are not well off.

Bruh.


----------



## Synth (Apr 14, 2019)

I'm not a jeweler, but I'm in belief the engagement ring liquidation story is bullshit. Of course it is, but I want to preface.

Jewelers really don't have massive liquidation sales, especially at 80% off. All of those stones are as valuable as they are and they can simply be re-set in a new/different ring if the customer desired it. Any jeweler going out of business would lose a shit ton less money just offloading their inventory on a gem wholesaler and then the rings, well, they'd probably be included for cheap, but the metal is barely part of the cost of a ring. Even then, the metal can be melt down and recast if the jeweler really wanted to get the most out of it, by selling it in bulk or some shit. Metal too has a market, like gemstones.

Gemstones have a market and a price. They're not pieces of furniture. There is literally zero reason a jeweler would sell all of their rings (and thus the gemstones) at an 80% loss. Even looking online, the best you get is shit like overstock.com with 15% off, or websites intended to remove the middleman (the jeweler), with people selling and buying jewelry directly from each other.

He's full of it.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 14, 2019)

" You guys gotta believe me, I don't know how to prove or show you guys this, but you just have to believe me because I am, and always will be the most honest person! And I did not spend a single dollar on the whole wedding, okay?"

Looks like a pathological liar's face to me

Lambdingo continues to be sarcastic


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 14, 2019)

Guys he really did need that money for taxes. Parents paid for everything. 

GOOD NEWS! The engagement rings were under 100 dollars, just like Khets dress.  WHOA THE STARS ALIGN.


----------



## Van Darkholme (Apr 14, 2019)

Mr.PiggyOinkOink said:


> God I love how casually he admits he has literally nobody in the state he lives in that he could invite to a wedding ceremony, like how do you say that without realizing how pathetic you are?


He could've invited Leanna


----------



## ZB 584 (Apr 14, 2019)

Faggot spins a narrative. Cucks eat it up. Same old story.

Edit: Chill marriage


----------



## Phil Factor (Apr 14, 2019)

clownpiss said:


> according to phil they got engaged because they saw an 80% off ring in the mall



On a side note, that still image of the video really shows how badly his hair is thinning....


----------



## Comma (Apr 14, 2019)

He "knew the week of the trip for 2 months".


----------



## Eekum Bokum (Apr 14, 2019)

His wedding food was fucking pizza...a new level of pathetic.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 14, 2019)

Going over the SWATing incident again. Past is the past dood.
I wonder if he will bring up the 4th place at EVO again.


----------



## DSP_Fat_Man (Apr 14, 2019)

THIS IS A SERIOUS CONCERN

IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT, YOU COULD HAVE GOTTEN ME KILLED!!!


----------



## gh0stzero (Apr 14, 2019)

"I wont go into detail about the shit people have done to me over the course of my 10 year legacy"

Proceeds to give the fine details of whats happened to him lol


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 14, 2019)

Phil claimed people swatted him, his relatives, and planned to SWAT THE ZOO on the day he planned to got there

#SWAT THE ZOO


----------



## gaarashatan (Apr 14, 2019)

\


N0thingICanDo said:


> "You guys have seen how much Kat has made a difference in my life, how much more active I got comparing to my streams from 2-3 years ago, you guys can see it, right here, on stream, in front of the camera! Right?"
> 
> "You guys can see it, if you attend my stream regularly, for example I have lost so much weight comparing to before I met Kat, you can see it right?"
> 
> ...









phil is really delusional, and he keeps seeking confirmation from his fans and they laugh at him


----------



## ZB 584 (Apr 14, 2019)

So, supposedly, he shuffled the upload order of the pics on IG. Why would he do that? Is he really that autistically paranoid? And what would that even accomplish?


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOink (Apr 14, 2019)

he gave another white lie im pretty sure, he said trolls have signed him up to so many things he has to empty the mail everyday, remember a few months ago when him and kat went on their wacky car trip to the mailbox in the snow? pretty sure he said he hadn't checked the mail in a few days in that pre stream which was why they desperately had to brave that tundra and go get the mail. So he either lied just now, lied back then, or im mis remembering.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 14, 2019)

GuyKazama said:


> So, supposedly, he shuffled the upload order of the pics on IG. Why would he do that? Is he really that autistically paranoid? And what would that even accomplish?


So admitting to deceiving his viewers. Here's an idea Phil, don't fucking post them?


----------



## Xenomorph (Apr 14, 2019)

Beatthedeadhorse,is this what sex with Khet is like


----------



## HansGruber (Apr 14, 2019)

After #swatthezoo I had to shut it off. I have no energy for a complete and total paranoid sociopath. Thank you Kiwi for keeping tabs on this so I can spare my own sanity.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 14, 2019)

Phil just admitted that the $2500 he raised from the 2 fundraiser events that he claimed will *"100% go toward tax"* actually had a large chunk went to *BASIC BILLS*, and at the end he was still $4000 short of what the $5000 tax guy told him to raise


So he only put $1000 of the $2500 from those scam streams toward tax but hey, he guaranteed "100%" and he is an honest man


----------



## gaarashatan (Apr 14, 2019)

Skyclaw said:


> His wedding food was fucking pizza...a new level of pathetic.



figured it would be mcdonalds.



N0thingICanDo said:


> Phil just admitted that the $2500 he raised from the 2 fundraiser events that he claimed will *"100% go toward tax"* actually had a large chunk went to *BASIC BILLS*, and at the end he was still $4000 short of what the $5000 tax guy told him to raise
> 
> 
> So he only put $1000 of the $2500 from those scam streams toward tax but hey, he guaranteed "100%" and he is an honest man



nothing he could do DOOD! his credit cards are maxed and the minimum payments suck him dry!


----------



## Comma (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## EmperorGoutatine (Apr 14, 2019)

"_IM JUST BEING HAHNEST WIT U GUYS"_


----------



## Xenomorph (Apr 14, 2019)

Wont go back to see his parents unless there is something in it for him. I assume the next time is the will reading.


----------



## Cpt_Autismo (Apr 14, 2019)

Nice cliffhanger on the climax of the tax story right before the break.


----------



## MoonRocker (Apr 14, 2019)

HansGruber said:


> After #swatthezoo I had to shut it off. I have no energy for a complete and total paranoid sociopath. Thank you Kiwi for keeping tabs on this so I can spare my own sanity.



I had to turn it off around that point as well.

The ego on this guy. He truly thinks that he might get SWAT'd every day and people just want to fuck with him incessantly to the point where he can't live his life not in fear. Whoever SWAT'd him really fucked up because he has the "I ALMOST DIED DOOD" card he can pull out at any time (however illegitimate it is since it was only two cops that showed up to make sure everyone was okay).

Nobody should expect Phil to even remotely admit that the timing of the wedding was unbelievably stupid and I guarantee you that would calm everyone the fuck down.

But, again, DSP is never wrong. He never did anything wrong. He just can't be wrong.


----------



## SekiroRun2 (Apr 14, 2019)

He's doing this overly positive tone and attitude which is so obviously forced.


----------



## Wing Zero (Apr 14, 2019)

xenomorph said:


> Wont go back to see his parents unless there is something in it for him. I assume the next time is the will reading.



Followed by the funeral costs fundraiser.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 14, 2019)

While Phil is on 20minute piss break, an interesting discussion regarding scammers is going on in his chat between his mods and paypig regulars


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 14, 2019)

Gonna need a clip of saying something along the lines of

"I'm married now...and it's really fucking cool"

He was looking to his down right and didn't really say that with a really happy face.

edit: The back of his head and behind the ear must be really itchy because he is rubbing it a lot. ?


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 14, 2019)

Phil just said that his mom TIPPED HIM a large amount of money just before the trip and pointed at his nose to say that 

"_*Dont you dare to put this money toward your tax*_, this is all for you to spend during the trip, your flight ticket, your transportation fee, your meals with khet, and the taxis, sounds good? If I catch you pay this to tax there will be no more money for you Philip!"


----------



## millais (Apr 14, 2019)

He's trying to stretch out his recounting of his week so long that the stream turned into "DSP Tries It: Airport Cafe Food" for five minutes


----------



## Cpt_Autismo (Apr 14, 2019)

Man, Phil's travel storys only show how disconnected he is from the real world.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 14, 2019)

Phil just said the airport SCAMMED him and charged him $16 for a small bag of chip and a shitty sandwich

Khet got a similar deal too

Phil's mod is keeping tab of how much he CLAIMED to have spent on this trip so far (airport bag check in, gas, food, taxi etc)


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 14, 2019)

Holy shit he's going into too much mundane details about fucking what type of fruits he ate on a flight. He is telling stories like a woman. Jesus christ.


----------



## This comment matters (Apr 14, 2019)

God this sound like a magical trip so far. Shitty food, shitty charging, shitty internet, shitty JFK, shitty businesses being closed early. Everything in the real world is so hard for poor Phillip.
ETA that holy FUCK, this is boring. I can't watch any more.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 14, 2019)

Best stories so far

Phil paid for 2 wifi pass on the plane, but he was so stupid that he used the same email so only one pass can be logged on at a time


so Philip kicked Kat out by logging in to internet to play mobile game on his phone, and there's NOTHING HE CAN DO

HE DID NOTHING WRONG, he did everything correct

His first meal at Conneticut is 

DOMINO PIZZA

which he claimed is salty as fuck


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 14, 2019)

He really is downplaying a lot of things like he did with everything being cheap and acting like a diva. But will go ahead and buy internet passes for a flight and pay for expensive airplane meals. Then goes about bitching about eating dominoes in a hotel that has it's own kitchen?

Really don't know what to think of this.


----------



## Frazzle (Apr 14, 2019)

His hairline looks especially receded today.


----------



## Eekum Bokum (Apr 14, 2019)

ITS THE SAME FUCKING PIZZA!


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 14, 2019)

Frazzle said:


> His hairline looks especially receded today.


----------



## Eekum Bokum (Apr 14, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> He really is downplaying a lot of things like he did with everything being cheap and acting like a diva. But will go ahead and buy internet passes for a flight and pay for expensive airplane meals. Then goes about bitching about eating dominoes in a hotel that has it's own kitchen?
> 
> Really don't know what to think of this.



60 bucks on internet cards for a 5 hour flight...just go to fucking sleep or heaven forbid talk to your damn wife..


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 14, 2019)

Skyclaw said:


> 60 bucks on internet cards for a 5 hour flight...just go to fucking sleep or heaven forbid talk to your damn wife..


I guess what I'm getting at is that he likes to excuse purchases to smokescreen for the fact he needs taxes. The suit? Already bought years ago. The Dress? under $100. Engagement rings? On sale $80 bucks. Hotel? Tiny business room but has a kitchen and no room service. Wifi passes, expensive airline food etc SURE WHY THE FUCK NOT.

Either his priorities are skewed as fuck, or he's downplaying his purchases to make it seem like he's not spending that tax money willy nilly(or spending the shit out of his parents money, which aren't well off btw).


----------



## Cpt_Autismo (Apr 14, 2019)

What are free government phone's? Why have I never heard about this and here IAM like a moron spending 800$ of my own money, when I could have gotten one for free.


----------



## Wasted Potential (Apr 14, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> Holy shit he's going into too much mundane details about fucking what type of fruits he ate on a flight. He is telling stories like a woman. Jesus christ.


Good God, this fat fuck is lucky he got anything to eat on a domestic flight. Also, since when does Phil eat fruit?


----------



## Anonymous Dimwit (Apr 14, 2019)

Wasted Potential said:


> Also, since when does Phil eat fruit?


They ran out of $16 chips.


----------



## Abe Vigoda (Apr 14, 2019)

He stayed at the SpringHill Suites. I don't get why he won't say names when he gives so much pointless information that it's trivial to find out what he's hiding.


----------



## A Ghost (Apr 14, 2019)

Cpt_Autismo said:


> What are free government phone's?


it was an obama plan for old people 


Wasted Potential said:


> Also, since when does Phil eat fruit?


all the time dood he eats healthy _insert clip of him drinking a kickstarter_


----------



## thecondoinconnecticut (Apr 14, 2019)

Residence Inn by Marriott Milford, 62 Rowe Ave, Milford, CT 06460 

Is the hotel Dark stayed at. Confirmed on Tevin's chat


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 14, 2019)

It's almost 2:30pm local time we are still on day 1 of his vocation

1 stream may not e enough for his bullshit stories

but these kinda cringy stories would be a perfect source for El Crimson King to make another illustrative story like the one he did with the Hospital visit story

one can hope El Crimson King is willing to entertain us and expose Phil one more time!


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 14, 2019)

He's fluffing the hell out of the trip to make it seem amazing, but the only thing he's talked about was mostly food. What amazing things will fill in the rest of the days? He watched TV at a hotel and went out to eat. Oh and a small ass wedding at his parents.


----------



## boxybum (Apr 14, 2019)

Man he is really good at giving pointless information deflect he fact that he scammed people out of money.  Funny thing is that he is still getting hundreds of dollars.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 14, 2019)

boxybum said:


> Man he is really good at giving pointless information deflect he fact that he scammed people out of money.  Funny thing is that he is still getting hundreds of dollars.


He has made it a point for these few things that they were CHEAP or the CHEAPEST and by the way, parents paid for it: Not first class flight, cheap hotel room(no room service wtf has kitchen), ate dominoes, rental car was the cheapest available(mid range sedan) and the insurance was also cheap, parents bought decorations NOT for the wedding nudnicks.

Also telling by his story, the pizza instagram post was actually in order of when they went out there to eat.


----------



## DiabeticSP (Apr 14, 2019)

I love that the more details Phil gives about his wedding/vacation, the more pathetic it turns out to actually be.


----------



## SojiroSakura (Apr 14, 2019)

It's perfectly okay that he lied and scammed his fans because his parents paid for everything. Sound good?


----------



## Comma (Apr 14, 2019)

Dave's favorite animal at the zoo was an... wait for it...

Agouti.



-edit- Clip:

*"The cutest thing at the zoo was the Agouti"*




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## gaarashatan (Apr 14, 2019)

Skyclaw said:


> 60 bucks on internet cards for a 5 hour flight...just go to fucking sleep or heaven forbid talk to your damn wife..



you can afford such needless garbage when youre rolling in the dough, i mean MAH TAXESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 14, 2019)

I have so many god damn questions now. @LyteSydeByll brought up a good point about how Phil is saying that he didn't spend a single cent on his trip. So possibly he just pocketed the tax money. That's just a sliver of it because I'm just exhausted.

I'll leave the rest to you guys. There's just so fucking much going on that my brain feels scrambled.

edit: I posted in the wrong thread, hehe.


----------



## actually (Apr 14, 2019)

Holy actual shit...he's going to make it to the usual stream ending time, isn't he? How the fuck did he manage this?


----------



## bearsintrees (Apr 14, 2019)

He described a "traditional Italian cake" for longer than the entire wedding ceremony.

I dunno man, I don't think


----------



## DiabeticSP (Apr 14, 2019)

bearsintrees said:


> He described a "traditional Italian cake" for longer than the entire wedding ceremony.
> 
> I dunno man, I don't think View attachment 725977



Because there literally wasn't one.


----------



## Wing Zero (Apr 14, 2019)

actually said:


> Holy actual shit...he's going to make it to the usual stream ending time, isn't he? How the fuck did he manage this?



I think his goal was to ramble on for so fucking long that nobody would be bothered to find the relevant info for detractor videos.


----------



## Fuckyoudad (Apr 14, 2019)

Skyclaw said:


> His wedding food was fucking pizza...a new level of pathetic.



I joked with a friend that the infamous Vinny's Pizzeria would handle the catering for the wedding and it turns out to be true.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 14, 2019)

actually said:


> Holy actual shit...he's going to make it to the usual stream ending time, isn't he? How the fuck did he manage this?





Wing Zero said:


> I think his goal was to ramble on for so fucking long that nobody would be bothered to find the relevant info for detractor videos.


He's trying his hardest to evade any potential legit questions that will reveal more because he hasn't put those type of details in his script.

This all feels so rehearsed.


----------



## bearsintrees (Apr 14, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> He's trying his hardest to evade any potential legit questions that will reveal more because he hasn't put those type of details in his script.
> 
> This all feels so rehearsed.


It's pretty amazing how a dozen different people in his stories today have all spoken in his exact voice, almost like he's putting words in the mouth of everyone from a rental car place to his fucking wife.


----------



## Filthy Greenskin (Apr 14, 2019)

Son of a bitch. 

Phil talking about getting a second job. Within ten years.


----------



## Comma (Apr 14, 2019)

LOL HIS MOM BASICALLY TOLD HIM TO GET A 2ND JOB AND HE'S SERIOUSLY CONSIDERING IT (within 10 years)

DSP's mom is a detractor.


----------



## DiabeticSP (Apr 14, 2019)

When tickets to the zoo are the most expensive part of your wedding festivities, you fucked up.

Imagine actually bragging that your wedding photo is a 'selfie' in your parents house. Or that for your honeymoon dinner you got local pizza.

You know, if Phil had gone to the zoo with Kat on their first date or the pizza place was a touchstone of their relationship for whatever reason.... then it'd be different.


But they dont even have that. They have not a single "moment" or anecdote literally any couple should.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 14, 2019)

DiabeticSP said:


> When tickets to the zoo are the most expensive part of your wedding festivities, you fucked up.
> 
> Imagine actually bragging that your wedding photo is a 'selfie' in your parents house. Or that for your honeymoon dinner you got local pizza.
> 
> ...


No winning for him. Can't admit you actually ate out fancy and done all these things because it makes you look like a spoiled bitch spending your parents money(who aren't well off by the way), but also can't admit to doing that but with your own money because of your so called tax problems.

Right now he's looking just pathetic saying he's broke as fuck, getting married, having your parents paid for everything, and your wedding was in the slums. But keep bragging about being married Phil, life time of memories watching netflix and hulu in your hotel eating dominoes.

Also a more sad update: Momma Burnell paid for the rest of the money to apply for a payment plan. Yikes homie.


----------



## Comma (Apr 14, 2019)

Says he's going to do anything to keep his house and pay the mortgage, ruining his credit beyond repair. It will be his main focus regarding finances, and he promised his mom to do this.
His mom/parents gave him enough money so he could close the gap on what he still needed to reach the payment plan goal (he was 4K short, he said earlier today)
Says the house is not at risk anymore due to the changes he's going to make (focus on mortgage etc.)
Hopes to be in a financially better position within 10 years so he doesn't have to stream everyday anymore and so he can get a 2nd job.


----------



## Filthy Greenskin (Apr 14, 2019)

Phil getting on his payment plan by wringing the money out of his 60 year old parents. What a street-smart and mature adult.


----------



## MoonRocker (Apr 14, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> No winning for him. Can't admit you actually ate out fancy and done all these things because it makes you look like a spoiled bitch spending your parents money(who aren't well off by the way), but also can't admit to doing that but with your own money because of your so called tax problems.
> 
> Right now he's looking just pathetic saying he's broke as fuck, getting married, having your parents paid for everything, and your wedding was in the slums. But keep bragging about being married Phil, life time of memories watching netflix and hulu in your hotel eating dominoes.



Maybe it's a difference in upbringing, social classes, and expectations but my sister's wedding took one year to plan and cost approximately $100,000. It involved over 300 guests and we had to rent out a dozen-plus room to accommodate guests who flew from overseas. It was a very important day for my parents and my family so the fam went bonkers.

Part of me feels bad for Phil that his first wedding was literally a cheapstake event that has no memorable memories. But part of me remembers who Phil is and I don't really feel bad. He brings all of this upon himself.

Two major questions still haven't been answered: why marry Khet within a year of meeting her and why did she agree to such a crummy wedding?


----------



## Psychobilly (Apr 14, 2019)

Phil foreshadowing that he'll need more money in future to pay off this payment plan he qualified for. The scam continues.


----------



## refresh2go (Apr 14, 2019)

After several years of fans, detractors and every human being from every walk of life telling DSP "make changes to your life because not being able to live without begging is not sustainable". It took him getting married and his own fucking mother calling him a dipshit to consider making them.


----------



## Anonymous Dimwit (Apr 14, 2019)

Called it.


AnonymousDimwit said:


> It's probably been said before but I think (thunk) his parents will spot him the difference between the 5k and what the paypigs raise during begathon electric boogaloo. Who knew that 'tismbux would be a career path for so many?


----------



## Filthy Greenskin (Apr 14, 2019)

Psychobilly said:


> Phil foreshadowing that he'll need more money in future to pay off this payment plan he qualified for. The scam continues.



It's going to be a long 10 years of fundraisers before he gets that job.


----------



## Freshtodeath (Apr 14, 2019)

Yeah I am sure your mortage company will be okay with you not paying your monthly bill when you have an asset in another state worth 200k.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Apr 14, 2019)

Phil said he agreed to a deal with his mom that basically, in simple terms, can be explained as followed


As per recommended by his mom, Phil will STOP PAYING his Kahneticut Kahndo, and let the property foreclose. He will also stop paying all credit card debt or only agreed to pay half of it, both of which described above will let his credit ruined to the oblivion, but he will be focus on paying and keeping his WAkahndo


Phil will then consider finding a job 10 years from now  (at age 47) if he can keep his house and only streams part time



In exchange for all these promises mentioned above, *Phil's mom gave him $4000* for him to get on a payment plan for tax which will add his monthly bill another $500-$1000


----------



## thecondoinconnecticut (Apr 14, 2019)

MoonRocker said:


> Maybe it's a difference in upbringing, social classes, and expectations but my sister's wedding took one year to plan and cost approximately $100,000. It involved over 300 guests and we had to rent out a dozen-plus room to accommodate guests who flew from overseas. It was a very important day for my parents and my family so the fam went bonkers.
> 
> Part of me feels bad for Phil that his first wedding was literally a cheapstake event that has no memorable memories. But part of me remembers who Phil is and I don't really feel bad. He brings all of this upon himself.
> 
> Two major questions still haven't been answered: why marry Khet within a year of meeting her and why did she agree to such a crummy wedding?



Its fucking stupid to spend that much on a wedding though but Dark is still pathetic for trying to be a weasel and tell everyone how cheap everything was


----------



## Coin Ops (Apr 14, 2019)

I love how his new plan is to only stream full-time for the next_ 10 years_. So how long did he think he could continue streaming before? 20 years? Delusional.


----------



## Wing Zero (Apr 14, 2019)

N0thingICanDo said:


> Phil said he agreed to a deal with his mom that basically, in simple terms, can be explained as followed



Wait, so the master plan is to just purposefully let his credit score get obliterated to the point that it'll never recover? Won't the bank just go "Fuck you, you make 6 figures a year, give us money" anyway?


----------



## bearsintrees (Apr 14, 2019)

Didn't even reach out to Rambo or Howard or anyone in Connecticut before the wedding. Didn't even try.


----------



## Anonymous Dimwit (Apr 14, 2019)

Wing Zero said:


> Wait, so the master plan is to just purposefully let his credit score get obliterated to the point that it'll never recover? Won't the bank just go "Fuck you, you make 6 figures a year, give us money" anyway?


Magically he'll be able to just forfeit on the debt but keep the valuable Seattle khando. See? If you detractors had a finance degree like Phil, you would know you can cherry-pick which things you can go bankrupt on and keep!


----------



## gaarashatan (Apr 14, 2019)

Comma said:


> LOL HIS MOM BASICALLY TOLD HIM TO GET A 2ND JOB AND HE'S SERIOUSLY CONSIDERING IT (within 10 years)
> 
> DSP's mom is a detractor.



lol what a load of shit, even if he wanted to theres no way hell get hired for anything more than flipping a fkin burger. what his mom shouldve done was slap him upside the head and tell him to sell the fkin house and downsize his living expense


----------



## Kermit the Frog (Apr 14, 2019)

After YEARS of being told by fans and detractors alike to dump the empty condo he was paying roughly $1,500 a month on, he's just going to let the bank foreclose on it now. He's also going to stop dumping so much money on his credit cards, again after YEARS of everybody telling him to stop putting everything on credit cards. He's finally going to get a second job (within 10 years, but still) that will provide stable income, again after YEARS of everybody telling him to get another job. All because his mom finally sat him down to explain what an idiot he's been. That's about as close as we're gonna get to Phil admitting he's been wrong and did everything incorrect.


----------



## Vivica A. Fox (Apr 14, 2019)

That was absolutely hilarious! I really hope @BhilPurnell does an animation about all his stories. They were fucking great. I'm surprised Kat wasn't sobbing during the entirety of that shitty engagement and shitty wedding.


----------



## actually (Apr 14, 2019)

MoonRocker said:


> Two major questions still haven't been answered: why marry Khet within a year of meeting her and why did she agree to such a crummy wedding?



Both can be answered with a word: "Desperation". He's nearly 40 and a loser. She's had a shit life and wanted a way out.



Wing Zero said:


> Wait, so the master plan is to just purposefully let his credit score get obliterated to the point that it'll never recover? Won't the bank just go "Fuck you, you make 6 figures a year, give us money" anyway?



That's a bold strategy, Cotton. Let's see how it works out.


----------



## bearsintrees (Apr 14, 2019)

That was somehow no information that he didn't post in his 10 tweets throughout the week, and also 4+ full hours of a man talking faster out of both sides of his mouth than anyone else on earth. And he didn't even bother trying to justify himself to anyone who doubts his lies.

It's easy to say Phil's talentless, but he is an S-tier teller of boring ass stories and events.


----------



## Denmark Mafia (Apr 14, 2019)

Is there a summary of this? Not gonna watch this manchild ramble for hours.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 14, 2019)

Did he even answer any questions from bits and tips?


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Apr 14, 2019)

I'm stunned that the master plan to get out of debt is to intentionally fuck his credit so hard that he'll never recover. Declaring bankruptcy is one thing, intentionally defaulting on several things may cost him his goutress of solitude


----------



## Freshtodeath (Apr 14, 2019)

Denmark Mafia said:


> Is there a summary of this? Not gonna watch this manchild ramble for hours.



he seemed really nervous and literally talked about how him and kat ate food for like an hour. Then explained his mom gave him enough money to get on a payment plan in exchange he will stop paying for the ct condo and get a job (in 10 years lol)


----------



## actually (Apr 14, 2019)

Denmark Mafia said:


> Is there a summary of this? Not gonna watch this manchild ramble for hours.



I would also like a summary of the meat of the stream (not his bitching or the wedding itself--this 10 year plan shit and the taxes and the foreclosure).

I also would ask that the smart money people (@marlintan , @SoapQueen1 ) provide their insight on what is going to happen when he lets the bank foreclose on the CT khando. Specifically, is he going to be on the hook for the remainder of that mortgage? The bank wouldn't short sell, so what will they do here?


----------



## Cpt_Autismo (Apr 14, 2019)

Oh man any company in the world would be happy to hire a 47 year old with a 20 year gap in his resume. Even ex-cons have better resumes then he does. In what world does he and his mom's life? Maybe part of the plan is to Wirte over the wakondo into Kate's name this protecting it from the debt collectors.


----------



## Schmeckel (Apr 14, 2019)

Cpt_Autismo said:


> Maybe part of the plan is to Wirte over the wakondo into Kate's name this protecting it from the debt collectors.


Well, with them being married now... Wouldn't that TECHNICALLY make it a property acquisition while being married, and Phil would still be on the hook for it? Unless they did something like that prior to marriage (which I doubt they could, unless she's making enough income on her own to "carry" the loan on the OG Gout Palace), it wouldn't do them any good to do something like that. Or, if they did a prenup. I dunno. Reckless speculation for days.


----------



## Synth (Apr 14, 2019)

actually said:


> I would also like a summary of the meat of the stream (not his bitching or the wedding itself--this 10 year plan shit and the taxes and the foreclosure).
> 
> I also would ask that the smart money people (@marlintan , @SoapQueen1 ) provide their insight on what is going to happen when he lets the bank foreclose on the CT khando. Specifically, is he going to be on the hook for the remainder of that mortgage? The bank wouldn't short sell, so what will they do here?



The short and fast answer is that if a bank forecloses, there's usually an auction and the highest price is deducted from what is owed to the bank, and that amount is called a deficiency. Banks can then try to go after your wages, via garnishing, or your bank account, via levying. I'm not sure how other assets play into this, but I do know that if the bank doesn't get the full amount back, they can still go after you if they feel like it. So, no, you don't just get off scot-free 90% of the time if the bank forecloses, because properties end up going for absurdly low amounts at foreclosure auctions. People literally make a living off of them by flipping houses, they're generally not advertised to the public (there's some property auctions you actually have to be members of groups or on a mailing list to know about), or most people just don't think of them when trying to find something cheap.

If it was something like 5 grand, the bank might not care because costs and fees for the paperwork, and their own internal costs for tracking and maintaining that sort of thing might exceed the cost of what's owed, but if it's any significant amount then they'd probably go after something.

You can also file bankruptcy to take out deficiencies, but I don't think Phil can declare bankruptcy. That's not just something you get to do whenever you want to remove all debts, and it also doesn't cover all debts.


----------



## Coin Ops (Apr 14, 2019)

Cpt_Autismo said:


> Oh man any company in the world would be happy to hire a 47 year old with a 20 year gap in his resume. Even ex-cons have better resumes then he does. In what world does he and his mom's life? Maybe part of the plan is to Wirte over the wakondo into Kate's name this protecting it from the debt collectors.


I would love to be a fly on the wall at the interview when he's asked to explain the 20 year gap and launches into a manic word-salad about YouTube algorithms, swatting, and Tevin.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Apr 14, 2019)

He gets autistics to pay him a hefty sum to play video games and he still had fucked up finances. What is he even spending money on?


----------



## DarkScrubPhil (Apr 14, 2019)

Chan the Wizard said:


> He gets autistics to pay him a hefty sum to play video games and he still had fucked up finances. What is he even spending money on?


"Bills"...you know, like his restaurant bill.


----------



## A Witty Name (Apr 14, 2019)

Phil! I was only kidding when I said Vinny’s was the rehearsal dinner. I didn’t think you’d actually have your real wedding dinner there!


----------



## This comment matters (Apr 14, 2019)

Synth said:


> The short and fast answer is that if a bank forecloses, there's usually an auction and the highest price is deducted from what is owed to the bank, and that amount is called a deficiency. Banks can then try to go after your wages, via garnishing, or your bank account, via levying. I'm not sure how other assets play into this, but I do know that if the bank doesn't get the full amount back, they can still go after you if they feel like it. So, no, you don't just get off scot-free 90% of the time if the bank forecloses, because properties end up going for absurdly low amounts at foreclosure auctions. People literally make a living off of them by flipping houses, they're generally not advertised to the public (there's some property auctions you actually have to be members of groups or on a mailing list to know about), or most people just don't think of them when trying to find something cheap.
> 
> If it was something like 5 grand, the bank might not care because costs and fees for the paperwork, and their own internal costs for tracking and maintaining that sort of thing might exceed the cost of what's owed, but if it's any significant amount then they'd probably go after something.
> 
> You can also file bankruptcy to take out deficiencies, but I don't think Phil can declare bankruptcy. That's not just something you get to do whenever you want to remove all debts, and it also doesn't cover all debts.


I have had a similar experience with an auto loan. Got repossessed and after the auction, still owed two thousand. Sucks being young and dumb, imagine being old and dumber like phil haha.


----------



## That Hedonist Nerd (Apr 14, 2019)

actually said:


> I would also like a summary of the meat of the stream (not his bitching or the wedding itself--this 10 year plan shit and the taxes and the foreclosure).
> 
> I also would ask that the smart money people (@marlintan , @SoapQueen1 ) provide their insight on what is going to happen when he lets the bank foreclose on the CT khando. Specifically, is he going to be on the hook for the remainder of that mortgage? The bank wouldn't short sell, so what will they do here?



Here's why defaulting on your mortgage is bad, 4 steps:

Notice of default. After 30-45 days past due the bank will send a letter informing them they are in default and have X days to correct this. 
Legal Filing. If the mortgage isn't made current, the bank can file for foreclosure. There's 2 types: Judicial and Non-Judicial. Judicial foreclosures the lender files a lawsuit to obtain a court order allowing them to sell it. Usually happens when it's been over 90 days. Non-judicial will follow whatever procedures are written in the deed of trust.
Notice of Foreclosure Sale. Usually after 120 days without payment the homeowner will be sent a notice of foreclosure, which states when it has to be vacated and such - like an eviction. 
Public Sale
The sale is usually a blind auction, meaning the people bidding aren't allowed to view the inside of the property, they have to bid as-is and take ownership at auction end. This is bad, because - for good reasons - foreclosures are typically viewed as taboo and the assumption is that the previous owner fucked shit up. So things sell pretty cheap. 

Basically, it's always a lose for the homeowner. It's always always better to sell it. If you have a 100,000 mortgage, and still owe 90,000 but sell the house for 95,000 then you came out ahead. 
If you owe 90,000 and it only sells for 80,000 then you only owe $10,000.
If you owe 90,000 and it goes to auction via foreclosure, then the property might get 40,000. Now Dave not only has to pay $50,000, he will also have to pay all the filing, lawyer, and other fees which can mean he would owe 80, 000 again.

And yeah, they'll come for it. He'll be looking at a garnishment of 25% of wages. Even if he's self-employed, he has to self-report and pay. Everyone will be watching.

257 bans.


----------



## SekiroRun2 (Apr 14, 2019)

So when is he going to pay back the people who donated for taxes? He made it clear his mom would have paid the full 5 grand. Phil's mom said ''how much do you need?''


----------



## Dr.Chill (Apr 14, 2019)

It's best to sell the condo, and pay off most of his mortgage then be lazy and take a bullet in the knee with a default



Cpt_Autismo said:


> Oh man any company in the world would be happy to hire a 47 year old with a 20 year gap in his resume. Even ex-cons have better resumes then he does. In what world does he and his mom's life? Maybe part of the plan is to Wirte over the wakondo into Kate's name this protecting it from the debt collectors.



but lets say the whole "my mom offer me money for muh taxes" is reall legit. the only chance he has is getting into a temp agency and prepare for the shittest jobs with the most random days/hours. The better jobs look at your credit history also which can shit on any degrees you have.


----------



## leChinkyRaccoon (Apr 14, 2019)

Dr.Chill said:


> The better jobs look at your credit history also which can shit on any degrees you have.


Even shittier jobs in food or retail can do credit checks depending on the ownership or if you might be handling cash or expensive items regularly.


----------



## Freshtodeath (Apr 14, 2019)

Something else not really mentioned. Phil said he will also contact his credit cards and ask if he can reduce his minimum payments. Something to that effect.


----------



## That Hedonist Nerd (Apr 14, 2019)

He's got 10 years. His mom is 64, his dad is 62. Who else thinks he just "Ya whatever mom" and is hoping for inheritance before the decade deal is out.


----------



## wabbits (Apr 14, 2019)

Interesting that it's his cosmetologist mom and not his MBA dad who's provided a fiscal plan Philpot takes seriously (in a 10-year sort of way). Has dad washed his hands of his loser son? Do dad and Philpot fight so much over this stuff that mom's made herself into the UN?


----------



## Wing Zero (Apr 14, 2019)

That Hedonist Nerd said:


> He's got 10 years. His mom is 64, his dad is 62. Who else thinks he just "Ya whatever mom" and is hoping for inheritance before the decade deal is out.



I honestly thought that as well, but I didn't want to say it because the thought of Phil making a promise to his mother only to hope she dies first before he has to make good on it is so evil it was making me angry.


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (Apr 14, 2019)

So on one hand, Phil says that his parents aren't well off and is already hinting at a potetial "bury my parents fundraiser".
On the other hand his parents didn't only paid for everything tied to this vacation, but also somehow have 4k to spare for their retarded son.


----------



## Salubrious (Apr 14, 2019)

DSP spent 2 minutes talking about his actual wedding and 10 minutes describing the post-wedding dinner.  And he seemed more excited about the dinner.


----------



## Freshtodeath (Apr 14, 2019)

He was like "We had a short ceremony, then we were starving so we got food". After describing his big wedding breakfast with kat. Dude has a weird obsession with eating out.


----------



## Salubrious (Apr 14, 2019)

Freshtodeath said:


> He was like "We had a short ceremony, then we were starving so we got food". After describing his big wedding breakfast with kat. Dude has a weird obsession with eating out.



I know a few people like this.  They go on vacation and only talk about all the meals that they had.  Quite frankly, they spend their vacation going from meal to meal and recovering from meals as DSP is describing.


----------



## millais (Apr 14, 2019)

Literally being bailed out by the Bank of Ma & Pa Burnell.


----------



## actually (Apr 14, 2019)

LostMy1stAccount said:


> So on one hand, Phil says that his parents aren't well off and is already hinting at a potetial "bury my parents fundraiser".
> On the other hand his parents didn't only paid for everything tied to this vacation, but also somehow have 4k to spare for their exceptional son.



Have we considered that Mom is just as shit as Phil with money and that's why Dad is still working instead of either having retired or winding down to retirement? That, or his parents can't stand each other (see Phil's disclosure long ago of them maybe having cheated on each other?), so Dad keeps working to have the excuse.

It's also funny/sad (hilarrible?) to see that Phil's "GOOD NEWS EVERYONE" moment was that he, as a 37 year old streamer who made well over $100k for each of the last 8-9 years, is gonna keep it going strong by having Mommy give him enough to have a duplex ceremony and get on a payment plan with the IRS for taxes that were _not_ a surprise while also going through a willing foreclosure to have a _shot_ at maybe getting a job for some steady income without losing his 2nd KHANDO. That is incredible levels of financial dipshittery.


----------



## bearsintrees (Apr 14, 2019)

Knowing that his mom sat him down and told him some hard truths about his money situation and then bailed him out retroactively makes it so gross that he spent the first part of the stream talking about how her bad health was her own fault for smoking, and then talking about how nice their home would be if she hadn't ruined it with the smell of smoke, which of course Kat hates as much as he does.

Badmouthing your parents who have literally Saved The House® to thousands of strangers because they devalued your inheritance and told you the truth is some petty, pathetic bullshit.


----------



## Equinox_ (Apr 14, 2019)

So he's planning to forclose on a condo that he overpaid for, still owes a hefty chunk on, and doesn't think the bank isn't gonna come after him when all is said and done when they barely get enough to cover the mortage from an auction?

Good luck Phil you're gonna need it


----------



## strandedcastaway (Apr 14, 2019)

Frazzle said:


> His hairline looks especially receded today.


Wedding planning explanations are stressful dood


----------



## Synth (Apr 14, 2019)

I dunno how many people from these forums give him money to try and troll/bait him (Not to turn up drama, but I have seen some attitude of disgust towards those people and people who try to get attention from restreamers by proxy), but if anyone does, and you see this, do me a favor?

Bring up the foreclosure info to him. Ask him if he knows that he will still owe a deficiency to the bank in the amount not covered by the foreclosure auction.

I want to see how he reacts to this, and you know damn well he won't address the question without money attached to it.


----------



## Abe Vigoda (Apr 14, 2019)

That Hedonist Nerd said:


> Basically, it's always a lose for the homeowner. It's always always better to sell it. If you have a 100,000 mortgage, and still owe 90,000 but sell the house for 95,000 then you came out ahead.
> If you owe 90,000 and it only sells for 80,000 then you only owe $10,000.
> If you owe 90,000 and it goes to auction via foreclosure, then the property might get 40,000. Now Dave not only has to pay $50,000, he will also have to pay all the filing, lawyer, and other fees which can mean he would owe 80, 000 again.



Is there are reason outside of laziness for him or his parents not to sell it?  Is it just that he'd have to pay a little money upfront to get it sold? Couldn't they make an agreement with the realtor to take their cut out of the final sale price?


----------



## boxybum (Apr 14, 2019)

millais said:


> Literally being bailed out by the Bank of Ma & Pa Burnell.


It was a nice story but I don't believe a lick of it. He had to say his parents paid for it as well as the taxes or people would question where the money came from to pay for everything since he was begging hardcore about taxes and going to  lose his house.  So now he has it set up so that people think he didnt spend any money and he is still broke. He didn't even say he paid his own taxes to make it look like he was still poor and can't afford anything to keep people giving him money. All part of the scam. Also notice still ZERO proof of anything.


----------



## That Hedonist Nerd (Apr 14, 2019)

Abe Vigoda said:


> Is there are reason outside of laziness for him or his parents not to sell it?  Is it just that he'd have to pay a little money upfront to get it sold? Couldn't they make an agreement with the realtor to take their cut out of the final sale price?


Well, if he's underwater, then it's called a short sale. It takes a bit longer (120 days usually vs 45 days for normal sales). Normally, the seller pays for the bulk of fees and charges, like real estate commission and such - 3-6% typical. In a short sale, all those fees are paid by the bank. Which means a short sale/subject lender has to be approved by the bank.
They are pretty good about approving them, as it means they get more of their money back than if they deny and let it go through foreclosure. 

It's in Stratford, right? Zillow says that 13% of the homes there are selling with negative equity. Average time on market 84 days, median list price is $171/sqft. That particular area is actually surprisingly stable, all the way back to 2005. Average number of foreclosed condos was only around 4/month , except for 15 in December 2015. Seems like that area has a ton of condos.


----------



## Dandelion (Apr 14, 2019)

Synth said:


> Bring up the foreclosure info to him. Ask him if he knows that he will still owe a deficiency to the bank in the amount not covered by the foreclosure auction.
> 
> I want to see how he reacts to this, and you know damn well he won't address the question without money attached to it.



I don't think there's been a single time Phil has received sincere financial advice and didn't reflexively dismiss it and then talk down to the person. In fact, people (his fans) offering Phil good-faith advice brings the most hilarious and unhinged reactions from him, not the trolls he calls mentally ill.


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Apr 14, 2019)

So Phil basically got married to Kat so that his mother would give him a nice wedding gift to save the newlywed gout mansion?

That's basically what I get from this. That and that he is a fucking idiot if he allows his condo to be foreclosed on on purpose.

It's pretty much proven that the man has no shame. You're damn near 40 bruh. Mom is still bailing you out. Anybody else would have gotten a job by now to help and gotten rid of what they needed to. He thinks that he is going to do this for 10 more years and somewhere in that time he's going to get a 2nd job? lmao. An out of shape, almost 50 year old asshole, with no people skills and a 20 year blank spot in their work history is going to have a helluva time getting a job that would even help with bills. He could get sick in that time and he'd really be hurting financially.


----------



## Synth (Apr 14, 2019)

Dandelion said:


> I don't think there's been a single time Phil has received sincere financial advice and didn't reflexively dismiss it and then talk down to the person. In fact, people (his fans) offering Phil good-faith advice brings the most hilarious and unhinged reactions from him, not the trolls he calls mentally ill.


True, but I can hope. It's empty hope with no foundation in reality, but I can still hope.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 14, 2019)

WeeblesWobble said:


> So Phil basically got married to Kat so that his mother would give him a nice wedding gift to save the newlywed gout mansion?
> 
> That's basically what I get from this. That and that he is a fucking idiot if he allows his condo to be foreclosed on on purpose.


I'm still thinking its all a big fucking fib.

Had days to come up with some elaborate story going into extreme detail about fucking eating food while hamming it home that his PARENTS are paying for it, not him, and he was very frugal. Then magically he gets his payment plan met because his mommy sat down with him and told him what EVERYONE has been telling him for years. Also while bitching about LE TROLLS and knowing he would be "attacked" on the photo and goes ultra delete mode.

That's not even the whole spheel, it was an absolute whine fest so you have to ask yourself, are gonna buy that garbage? This is Phil, he spends 300 dollars on fucking headphones and the like.


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Apr 14, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> I'm still thinking its all a big fucking fib.
> 
> Had days to come up with some elaborate story going into extreme detail about fucking eating food while hamming it home that his PARENTS are paying for it, not him, and he was very frugal. Then magically he gets his payment plan met because his mommy sat down with him and told him what EVERYONE has been telling him for years. Also while bitching about LE TROLLS and knowing he would be "attacked" on the photo and goes ultra delete mode.
> 
> That's not even the whole spheel, it was an absolute whine fest so you have to ask yourself, are gonna buy that garbage? This is Phil, he spends 300 dollars on fucking headphones and the like.


He probably is lying, but I'm not the one giving him money for his situation so it doesn't bother me. It makes sense that he would lie about his mom having this discussion with him, it means he can take the advice that all the people he was calling idiots and children while not saying that they were right because mommy was the one who showed him the light.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 14, 2019)

WeeblesWobble said:


> He probably is lying, but I'm not the one giving him money for his situation so it doesn't bother me. It makes sense that he would lie about his mom having this discussion with him, it means he can take the advice that all the people he was calling idiots and children while not saying that they were right because mommy was the one who showed him the light.


Then I would like to go back to where he lied about the marriage because he wants to keep his "family" safe. He doesn't want to share personal details like who actually came to the wedding, but will go ahead and degrade his own mother about her smoking habit. Then tells us their personal health problems along with his dad's heart problem. Let's not forget telling us about Leanna's problems a few years ago.

That mommy sit down talk just doesn't sound right. Probably told his ass to get a job, stop asking for money and make a grandkid. Because once again Phil seems to put words into peoples mouth to fill a narrative. Just like Khet told him to keep doing week long birthdays. The fuck is that?
edits


----------



## Hungrymandinner (Apr 14, 2019)

So much of this podcast made so very little sense.

The structure of it was like an e. e. cummings diarrhea stream of consciousness.  Why the fuck were the hotel’s shitty continental waffle breakfast (that Kat apparently loves, BTW) and the trip to the piddling backwater of a zoo given more precedence in the narrative than the actual wedding? Is Phil unable to differentiate the mundane from the remarkable? Or does he believe every aspect of his life is remarkable? Or is he trying to be secretive? Or is he simply trying to pad the length of his podcast to maximize donations? I mean, what sane person tells a story like this?

And are we to believe that an unprecedented 80% off sale at a mall jewelery store precipitated this entire affair? Was the marriage really entered into this frivolously? Phil later claimed that a marriage only requires a $50 license and that he does not subscribe to the notion of buying an expensive ring. So which is it, Phil?

If your parents really are ticking time bombs, why not move back to CT to spend what little time they have left with them? It’s not as if you ever leave the house. Plus the pizza’s better there. 

How many people were in attendance at the wedding? Phil stated 10, but refused to provide any specifics, citing fears for the safety of the parties in attendance. Does he really live his life in perpetual fear of detractor trolls? Or is he lying due to embarrassment?

What kind of job will Phil obtain at age 45 with a yawning 15-year gap on his resume? You made this pledge to your mom after taking her money, but did you even discuss it with your wife?

Does Phil really think he can just shrug his shoulders and walk away from his debts? Burning bridges is part of what got him into his current mess, so it may not be advisable to continue with strategy.


----------



## actually (Apr 14, 2019)

Were there any large tips during the 1st stream aside from henk's $100 and renjessejames's $50? I'm just trying to ballpark how much he got today. Cheers and subs are a little higher than usual (no surprise, though literally ~90% of the subs are resubs only), so the tips are the difference maker.


----------



## Raven'sChild (Apr 14, 2019)

Oooookay, 1st, sorry for the length of this post.  I'll spoiler as much as possible.



clownpiss said:


> according to phil they got engaged because they saw an 80% off ring in the mall
> 
> 
> View attachment 725874



D$P's mall has a Macy's and a JCPennys.  Both stores had jewelry sales with Macy's having an ~80% off ( 30-60 with an additional 20% off on fine jewelry =80% )
JCPenny had 20% off engagement rings. Now, while I could not find Mrs. D$P's ring, the only rings I found under $100 were Cubic Zirconium and sterling silver.   Spoiler shows pics of the 80% off rings that were still selling for Thousands of dollars...aside from the sterling silver rings with fake diamonds:


Spoiler
























N0thingICanDo said:


> Phil just said that his mom TIPPED HIM a large amount of money just before the trip and pointed at his nose to say that
> 
> "_*Dont you dare to put this money toward your tax*_, this is all for you to spend during the trip, your flight ticket, your transportation fee, your meals with khet, and the taxis, sounds good? If I catch you pay this to tax there will be no more money for you Philip!"
> 
> ...



D$P later claimed his mother knows absolutely nothing about computers or how to even work them, ...but sent him a tip on Twitch?



N0thingICanDo said:


> Best stories so far
> 
> Phil paid for 2 wifi pass on the plane, but he was so stupid that he used the same email so only one pass can be logged on at a time
> 
> ...



Why would she need to play a mobile game when part of their 'Trip Supplies' was reportedly buying a $60 copy of Breath of the Wild for Mrs. D$P to play on the plane?



Comma said:


> Says he's going to do anything to keep his house and pay the mortgage, ruining his credit beyond repair. It will be his main focus regarding finances, and he promised his mom to do this.
> His mom/parents gave him enough money so he could close the gap on what he still needed to reach the payment plan goal (he was 4K short, he said earlier today)
> Says the house is not at risk anymore due to the changes he's going to make (focus on mortgage etc.)
> Hopes to be in a financially better position within 10 years so he doesn't have to stream everyday anymore and so he can get a 2nd job.



D$P's plan, as I see it, is to stop paying the ConnDough mortgage ( ~$1500/month ) and stop paying his credit cards telling them they need to forgive Half what he owes them because he can't afford to pay them  putting all those monthly minimums alongside the ~$1500 on the backside of his WahKhando mortgage to PAY it off IN FULL as fast as possible so he can own that out right.  Then, he will be able to stream part time b/c he'd be more than able to live on his Twitch Subs, Cheers and Tips while 'retiring' to a life of leisure where he streams a couple hours a day IF he feels like it.  He'll stream more when the property taxes are coming due or wants to buy some big ticket item or take a Stay-cation.



Kermit the Frog said:


> *...All because his mom finally sat him down to explain what an idiot he's been.* ...



His mom basically sat him down and told him they were Cutting him OFF if he didn't agree to her stipulations.  They have been giving him their retirement money for Years!  This 'honeymoon money' (which I doubt) was most likely explained to him as being the LAST money he was going to get UNLESS he made changes!  I imagine this whirlwind romance that resulted in him marrying what I can only imagine horrifies her ( outside the chance of possibly getting a grandchild out of) has been the last straw...or now that he's decided to get married, she's holding her checkbook over his head forcing him to Grow Up and Provide for his 'Family'.  It's obvious from what he said she said about him 'not needing to justify his actions' that she doesn't understand that her son BEGS for a living.
D$P gave himself a window for these 'changes' ( aka getting a job ) by telling her he'd have to go to go back to school or something as he has a TEN Year gap in his work history.  I'm sure his father would agree that NO one is going to hire him with the resume he has atm.  Thus...he has five or so years to lie to them as he works his own Master Plan.


----------



## actually (Apr 14, 2019)

Raven'sChild said:


> D$P later claimed his mother knows absolutely nothing about computers or how to even work them, ...but sent him a tip on Twitch?



Let's be honest. They probably sent him some money, and he's so entombed in his "streamer life" that he just referred to receiving money from them as "getting a tip".



Raven'sChild said:


> I imagine this whirlwind romance that resulted in him marrying what I can only imagine horrifies her ( outside the chance of possibly getting a grandchild out of) has been the last straw...or now that he's decided to get married, she's holding her checkbook over his head forcing him to Grow Up and Provide for his 'Family'.



Not gonna powerlevel this one, but I'm familiar with a couple of situations where parents told their shitty kids, in essence, "If you're mature enough to get married, you're mature enough to take care of yourself financially." Maybe a similar situation here?


----------



## PenskeMaterial (Apr 14, 2019)

His brilliant plan is to not pay his debts, ruin his credit score, continue to beg for another 10 years and only then get some entry level job that pays whatever the min. wage will be 10 years from now, at 47 years old, with a 19 year gap in his résumé. He really is the dumbest person on earth. 

Really he should start looking now, while he's still young(ish), and stream for 4-5 hours after or before work, depending on his schedule. He doesn't have any other responsibilities, he could manage working full time and a decent length stream if he just managed his time better.


----------



## Raven'sChild (Apr 14, 2019)

PenskeMaterial said:


> His brilliant plan is to not pay his debts, ruin his credit score, continue to beg for another 10 years and only then get some entry level job that pays whatever the min. wage will be 10 years from now, at 47 years old, with a 19 year gap in his résumé. He really is the dumbest person on earth.
> 
> Really he should start looking now, while he's still young(ish), and stream for 4-5 hours after or before work, depending on his schedule. He doesn't have any other responsibilities, he could manage working full time and a decent length stream if he just managed his time better.


D$P has absolutely NO plans of ever getting a 'real job'.  I believe he hopes to pay off his WahKhando mortgage so all he'll need to worry about is food, utilities and yearly property taxes.  I think he believes he'd be more than capable of obtaining this via streaming along side the passive income his enormous and ever growing YT videos provide.  He's probably right. Let's not forget, when he retires, he has over a Decade of having $100k income.  That will come out to be quite a nice monthly Social Security stipend when he hits 65 or decides to cash out early for less.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Apr 14, 2019)

Raven'sChild said:


> marrying what I can only imagine horrifies her


I doubt Kat _horrifies _Mom Burnell. She presumably doesn't know any of the deep lore. At worst, Kat would come off as a bit slow or shy (if she acts the same way IRL as on-camera), and let's be real, someone a bit slow is probably the right kind of match for Phil.


----------



## Raven'sChild (Apr 15, 2019)

Kosher Dill said:


> I doubt Kat _horrifies _Mom Burnell. She presumably doesn't know any of the deep lore. At worst, Kat would come off as a bit slow or shy (if she acts the same way IRL as on-camera), and let's be real, someone a bit slow is probably the right kind of match for Phil.


It has been said that D$P's mother has a degree in cosmetology.  Mrs. D$P's hair and make-up for a daytime Wedding would HORRIFY anyone let alone someone with a cosmetologist.


----------



## bearsintrees (Apr 15, 2019)

Honestly, I'll blame Kat's wedding makeup on Phil.

Imagine trying to put on the best makeup in your life in a small, shitty home, with a small, shitty bathroom. The lighting is 3 60 watt bulbs over the sink. The vent/fart vacuum is drowning out your thoughts. You know the only people that are coming are "a few" of DSP's "friends". You presumably either brought your makeup cross-country on a plane or bought it the day before. You're going to a restaurant immediately after.

Why fucking bother? Just spackle it on and give up.

And that's the look of a girl who gave up.


----------



## Dragoonism (Apr 15, 2019)

After reading what have been written here and on Twitter it doesn't appear as if i missed much by not watching his podcast, more like i escaped hours of mental horror!


----------



## Raven'sChild (Apr 15, 2019)

bearsintrees said:


> Honestly, I'll blame Kat's wedding makeup on Phil.
> 
> Imagine trying to put on the best makeup in your life in a small, shitty home, with a small, shitty bathroom. The lighting is 3 60 watt bulbs over the sink. The vent/fart vacuum is drowning out your thoughts. You know the only people that are coming are "a few" of DSP's "friends". You presumably either brought your makeup cross-country on a plane or bought it the day before. You're going to a restaurant immediately after.
> 
> ...


...and a Future Mother-in-Law who is/was a cosmetologist would help do your freaking hair and make-up!!!!!!111one  Gack!  I can't imagine why D$P's mother didn't insist on her going to a salon to have her hair and make-up done...let alone her nails which look like she painted them with WhiteOut correction fluid.  One of the Biggest days in a parent's life and D$P's mother let's her Daughter-in-Law stand by her only son looking like that! ? !  Yeah, The Brunell's don't see this marriage lasting either.


----------



## Pargon (Apr 15, 2019)

That Hedonist Nerd said:


> He's got 10 years. His mom is 64, his dad is 62. Who else thinks he just "Ya whatever mom" and is hoping for inheritance before the decade deal is out.



Optimistic because the planets always seem to align to see to it that Phil's ass remains wiped but I've known parents who straight blew through their savings before passing on, leaving their kids nothing. However real his parents' health concerns may be Phil better pray they don't worsen in such a way that they necessitate any sort of long-term care. Even above-board assisted living homes will chew through a nest egg in a matter of a few years. The scummier ones will nickel-and-dime someone for _everything_ and then the moment the bills come past due they'll literally move their stuff into a storage unit overnight.


----------



## Kheapathic (Apr 15, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> I'm still thinking its all a big fucking fib.
> 
> Had days to come up with some elaborate story going into extreme detail about fucking eating food while hamming it home that his PARENTS are paying for it, not him, and he was very frugal. Then magically he gets his payment plan met because his mommy sat down with him and told him what EVERYONE has been telling him for years. Also while bitching about LE TROLLS and knowing he would be "attacked" on the photo and goes ultra delete mode.
> 
> That's not even the whole spheel, it was an absolute whine fest so you have to ask yourself, are gonna buy that garbage? This is Phil, he spends 300 dollars on fucking headphones and the like.



I forget how the adage goes, but there's a line of thought where you can tell a lie is a lie due to the details the liar offers. It's not about pointing out contradictions and the like, it's the plain shit they say, what they omit and what they fill in.

This was the best trip of his life, got to eat real East Coast Italian Pizza and got married to his Soul Maid. So let's talk about getting fucked over by the airlines and all the food from the first airplane ride all the way until they're back in Seattle. Oh yeah, there's some bits and pieces there about Papa and Mama Burnell, somehow they got 8 other people together to witness the wedding, and his Mom gave him shit saying "THIS MONEY ISN'T FOR TAXES" and now he's got a 10 year plan.

Look where he gave the details and look where he skimped. Even if it's just lies by omission, he's still lying his fucking ass off.


----------



## That Hedonist Nerd (Apr 15, 2019)

actually said:


> Were there any large tips during the 1st stream aside from henk's $100 and renjessejames's $50? I'm just trying to ballpark how much he got today. Cheers and subs are a little higher than usual (no surprise, though literally ~90% of the subs are resubs only), so the tips are the difference maker.


How are you grabbing the tips - they don't seem to show up on my logs. I just finally finished the dozens of regex searches you have to do to pull out all the friggin different cheers.


----------



## Prince Lotor (Apr 15, 2019)

Raven'sChild said:


> Oooookay, 1st, sorry for the length of this post.  I'll spoiler as much as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I honestly thought the engagement ring looked like sterling silver, but it's hard to tell from a low quality pic alone. Phil is such a fucking rube he fell for the classic department store scheme of: stock cheap shiny shit ($5 worth of sterling silver set with $5 worth of cubic zirconia stones), price at ridiculous price ($450), place in display case on 'ridiculous' """sale""" (80%), wait for moron (Phil) who knows nothing to be impressed by window dressing on cheap shiny shit, profit (900% lol).

Not that there's anything wrong with silver if you like it, or cubic zirconia for that matter, as long as you aren't getting ripped off on the price because you have no idea what you are doing.

I notice he hasn't said how much her wedding band cost. I wonder if mummy and daddy paid for that too.


----------



## wabbits (Apr 15, 2019)

Those 10 people at the wedding? Phil & Khet, mom & pop, justice of peace & spouse, mom's bff & spouse, duplex neighbors. Though maybe Phil miscounted and mom's bff & spouse didn't show up.


----------



## Prince Lotor (Apr 15, 2019)

wabbits said:


> Those 10 people at the wedding? Phil & Khet, mom & pop, justice of peace & spouse, mom's bff & spouse, duplex neighbors. Though maybe Phil miscounted and mom's bff & spouse didn't show up.


He's probably counting his parent's cats. There's like 3 or 4 of those lol


----------



## MoonRocker (Apr 15, 2019)

Raven'sChild said:


> His mom basically sat him down and told him they were Cutting him OFF if he didn't agree to her stipulations.  They have been giving him their retirement money for Years!
> 
> This 'honeymoon money' (which I doubt) was most likely explained to him as being the LAST money he was going to get UNLESS he made changes!
> 
> ...



I wanted to address a few things here but I think you made some excellent points:

1. Phil is a single child and as retold many times by the Goutlord himself, he seemed like your typical spoiled working-class kid. Because of this fact, that's why I don't see them giving him an ultimatum of any sort but more of a parental nudge towards getting his shit together slowly but surely. Him marrying Khet was probably to show that he's headed towards stability in all aspects of his life and thus creating a context where he extract can more money from his parents under the guise of marriage being costly and "really need that money, I really do." Essentially, he used Khet to milk thousands of dollars out his working class parents' retirement fund. Very classy Dave, very classy.

2. I think DSP's parents are most likely very happy that Phil married Khet. Although I'm sure they worried like every other normal individual how desperate it appears to marry a woman you met on Twitter within a year, they're probably happy for their only child to grab himself a woman that is a 9/10 for Phil's standards. Beyond Khet's ravishing equine looks, I'm sure they believe that him settling down will inevitably help him become more mature and maybe become serious about life.

3. I'm not a parent but if I was in my mid-60s and my child's "career" was to stream video-games to random weirdos on the internet and then rely on _them_ to enable my living, I'd be extremely worried. It's not sustainable and Phil has proved he absolutely refuses to change, which at this point, will be necessary for him to survive. You can't live on infamy for the rest of your life. Phil's parents probably have no idea how notorious he is on the internet for the things he has done and probably don't even understand what he does fully as I'm sure he didn't tell them he scams mentally disabled people from their disability and SSI checks. But I know they're worried.

4. Here's some power-level/ autistic/ sinister train of thought: Phil is banking on his parents' life insurance to kick in. I wouldn't put it past a guy who doxxed his ex-girlfriend's mental issues to everyone on the internet while constantly hinting that his parents are about to kick the bucket. Phil is an opportunist and I'm convinced he wouldn't think twice about throwing his parents under the bus to get some money from them and never talking to them again. I don't know about other people's families but I live a few hours away from my folks and I always make an effort to visit them once a quarter (sometimes more) or vice-versa. This guy hadn't seen them in _three_ years and the one time he goes down it's to get married and get a big payday check from the Burnell Bank. 

5. *Love* the college/ career/ trade school hypothesis in regards to the 10-year plan. That's 100% what I believe was discussed as Phil's parents obviously cared about his education by sending him to a private school and forcing him to apply for various Ivy League schools. Phil's parents are old school and for them, their only class mobility is through opportunities granted by higher education. If Phil needs to get out of a bad financial situation, he can't use Papa Burnell's network to get a cushy corporate job no more. He's fully on his own.

Man, I've never been given the privilege of seeing an individual make so many bad decisions on such an intimate/ public level. It's fascinating but horrifying at the same time. At the end of the day, I can always remind myself that even though sometimes life is hard, it's not DSP-level autistic and because of this very simple fact, every day is a blessing.


----------



## Qi Meng Dealer (Apr 15, 2019)

Wing Zero said:


> I honestly thought that as well, but I didn't want to say it because the thought of Phil making a promise to his mother only to hope she dies first before he has to make good on it is so evil it was making me angry.



I understand where you're coming from, but really, it's not worth it to get mad over Phil. He's such a fuck up in financial matters that he'll blow through whatever inheritance he gets on stupid shit and he'd still be begging for shekels on the internet when he's 47 or whatever his age would be when his parents pass on.


----------



## Abe Vigoda (Apr 15, 2019)

Qi Meng Dealer said:


> I understand where you're coming from, but really, it's not worth it to get mad over Phil. He's such a fuck up in financial matters that he'll blow through whatever inheritance he gets on stupid shit and he'd still be begging for shekels on the internet when he's 47 or whatever his age would be when his parents pass on.


I remember someone saying once that it's not worth getting worked up about Phil because even if he never gets what's coming to him, your life is still better than his. He's alone, has no friends, no hobbies, wasting his life badly playing video games he hates, openly begging for pennies from an ever shrinking pool of people. And now he's married to a rebound chick that cheated on her last boyfriend and undoubtedly will cheat on him eventually. His life is a Twilight Zone hell he created for himself.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Apr 15, 2019)

There are a lot of good reasons to get mad over Phil. Mostly you can calm down by realizing his existence is based on lowering the bar until he stays on top. But this is so wrong in itself it can also make some angry. It's this quantum-madness I experience: I know it's not worth it, but at the same time I am. Therefore each time someone says "It's not worth getting mad over him" I react quite differently on observation, either I agree or do the middle finger flip. Yeah sorry but sometimes anger is legit. If someone kicks a cat you can't just say "Oh well at least it was not my cat".

Some potential reasons imho and if I fell for it before:

N Realize he scammed you
N Realize he wasted your time in general
Y Trigger your sense for justice and realize he scammed others
Y He insults anyone
Y Get replaced with a strawman
Y Others believe his obvious lies
N He life's like a rich man
N He's married
N Best and realest job
Y Needs two hours to tell a 5 minute story (wastes time in a specific way)
Y Immitating people and objectifying them
Y Awful playthroughs / Streams
Y He gets money (until I realize the sadness of his business)

I won't add the moments of disgust when his body emits the sounds of decay.


----------



## Pargon (Apr 15, 2019)

Wurstbrot said:


> There are a lot of good reasons to get mad over Phil. Mostly you can calm down by realizing his existence is based on lowering the bar until he stays on top. But this is so wrong in itself it can also make some angry. It's this quantum-madness I experience: I know it's not worth it, but at the same time I am. Therefore each time someone says "It's not worth getting mad over him" I react quite differently on observation, either I agree or do the middle finger flip. Yeah sorry but sometimes anger is legit. If someone kicks a cat you can't just say "Oh well at least it was not my cat".
> 
> Some potential reasons imho and if I fell for it before:
> 
> ...



I can absolutely understand and sympathize with hating Phil if you're a person who's ever struggled financially. If you've worked two jobs, lost sleep, dealt with shitty people twelve-to-sixteen hours a day for a pittance and then still needed to worry whether you'll have power when you wake up, or needing to choose between food and medicine, then the combination of Phil's unbelievably cushy life and his titanic sense of entitlement would be too bitter a pill to swallow, especially for as long as he's managed to last. Whatever may or may not be true that we haven't seen in the background the fact remains that there are thousands of people out there clawing their way up toward a better life while Phil lounges on a mostly-busted escalator which nevertheless keeps him well above "starvation" and even "doing without", and every time it breaks down everyone around him gets to hear him whine until it starts back up again.

Fuck Phil. Just do your best not to let him live in your head as much as we live in his.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Apr 15, 2019)

Semper Fidelis to all are Kiwi armed forces who sat through this monster podcast. You are braver than me, and the sacrifice of brain cells lost watching this dreck shall not be in vain. i've had some big laffs reading the summaries of Phil's autism, so thank you all.


----------



## Kheapathic (Apr 15, 2019)

Pubic Enemy #1 said:


> Semper Fidelis to all are Kiwi armed forces who sat through this monster podcast. You are braver than me, and the sacrifice of brain cells lost watching this dreck shall not be in vain. i've had some big laffs reading the summaries of Phil's autism, so thank you all.



I can't sit through raw Phil; his commentary is flat and I need something to break the monotony. I tend to have Tevin's re-stream on in the background while I work and occasionally shit-post in Tevin's chat. Phil's had me blocked since... … … about the KH1 days. But that's as far as I go, anything more and I develop sympathetic gout.


----------



## actually (Apr 15, 2019)

That Hedonist Nerd said:


> How are you grabbing the tips - they don't seem to show up on my logs. I just finally finished the dozens of regex searches you have to do to pull out all the friggin different cheers.



Magic. Also known as youtube speech-to-text.  Also, be careful with the regex--when I used that, it doesn't discriminate against fake cheers.


----------



## DarkScrubPhil (Apr 15, 2019)

I foresee many lawsuits in Phil's future...


----------



## Vivica A. Fox (Apr 15, 2019)

After literally years of not doing a proper vlog, Phil was obviously thrilled to finally be able to spill about his life. He loved the attention from the 1000 or so viewers. It seemed like it was all pent up inside him, dying to talk about his life. He just vomited a long ass stream of consciousness onto the audience. Must have been cathartic for him.

I'd also like to point out my favourite line from the podcast "We even _made _$200 off the wedding!". That's what made it worth it, yes. Good job, Phil.


----------



## DaveSydeBennet (Apr 15, 2019)

With all this extra grimy shit that’s happened with Dave recently, it’s occurred to me that this dude would most definitely apply for disability because of muh back. He’s talking about working an entry level job part time? How? There’s a laundry list of stuff he says he can’t do cause of his back. You think he’s really going to work at Fred Meyer or Baja Fresh with a bunch of teenagers and 20-somethings?


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 15, 2019)

Pubic Enemy #1 said:


> Semper Fidelis to all are Kiwi armed forces who sat through this monster podcast. You are braver than me, and the sacrifice of brain cells lost watching this dreck shall not be in vain. i've had some big laffs reading the summaries of Phil's autism, so thank you all.


It felt like an eternity, sober. 

I've slowed down on the Phil content because even with it highly condensed and edited, it just feels like some one-sided therapist job. All you can really do is sit there and nod your head.


----------



## wabbits (Apr 15, 2019)

Y'know he's going to get some kind of cheesy game developer credential online and try for kwality ass-surance jobs he can do at home on his ergonomic potty chair, him being the ultimate galaxy brain when it comes to complaining about bugly bugs. Gotta play to his strengths.


----------



## LiquidCancer (Apr 15, 2019)

His parents both have Obama phones.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Apr 15, 2019)

wabbits said:


> Y'know he's going to get some kind of cheesy game developer credential online and try for kwality ass-surance jobs he can do at home on his ergonomic potty chair, him being the ultimate galaxy brain when it comes to complaining about bugly bugs. Gotta play to his strengths.


Agreed. If he calls everything buggy and bad designed, like usual, he finds thousands of flaws.


----------



## Vivica A. Fox (Apr 15, 2019)

Since Phil is so against actual work, but he's being put on the spot by his mommy, could he be roped into an MLM scam? Could Phil start selling CutCo knives to his fans?

EDIT: the "work from home", "be your own boss" and "get minions to sign under you" would be especially appealing to him


----------



## Meerkat Ink (Apr 15, 2019)

Sonichump said:


> Since Phil is so against actual work, but he's being put on the spot by his mommy, could he be roped into an MLM scam? Could Phil start selling CutCo knives to his fans?
> 
> EDIT: the "work from home", "be your own boss" and "get minions to sign under you" would be especially appealing to him


DSP is the type of guy to google "how to make money easy" and follow scam guides


----------



## marlintan (Apr 15, 2019)

actually said:


> I would also like a summary of the meat of the stream (not his bitching or the wedding itself--this 10 year plan shit and the taxes and the foreclosure).
> 
> I also would ask that the smart money people (@marlintan , @SoapQueen1 ) provide their insight on what is going to happen when he lets the bank foreclose on the CT khando. Specifically, is he going to be on the hook for the remainder of that mortgage? The bank wouldn't short sell, so what will they do here?


This has been covered quite sufficiently in previous posts, but it would go up for auction, guaranteed to sell less than if it were through a private sale, if DSP would do the leg work to put the house on the market, communicate with the bank his intentions of letting the house go into foreclosure, if he can't do a short sale, they would be more likely to accept the short sale, as they would be getting more money up-front, from the proceeds of a short sale. Foreclosures are a multi-billion dollar industry, as Freddie Mac & Fannie May loans have to be underwritten.

Long story short, he will be on the hook for the difference of the sale, whether its a short sale or a foreclosure, his lazy ass will probably let it go to foreclosure, and end up owing about $20K more than if he would just do a short sale, and take a personal loan out to pay the mortgage holder the difference.



actually said:


> This wouldn't make a lot of sense unless the alleged tax owed was for a joint filing. Which could be possible, frankly, given that the wedding was clearly planned for a little while at least.


Can't file for joint taxes if you get married the year after the taxes are due... It will help for this year, as they were married for the majority of the year.


----------



## Synth (Apr 15, 2019)

marlintan said:


> This has been covered quite sufficiently in previous posts, but it would go up for auction, guaranteed to sell less than if it were through a private sale, if DSP would do the leg work to put the house on the market, communicate with the bank his intentions of letting the house go into foreclosure, if he can't do a short sale, they would be more likely to accept the short sale, as they would be getting more money up-front, from the proceeds of a short sale. Foreclosures are a multi-billion dollar industry, as Freddie Mac & Fannie May loans have to be underwritten.
> 
> Long story short, he will be on the hook for the difference of the sale, whether its a short sale or a foreclosure, his lazy ass will probably let it go to foreclosure, and end up owing about $20K more than if he would just do a short sale, and take a personal loan out to pay the mortgage holder the difference.



https://www.ctfairhousing.org/wp-content/uploads/Short-Sale-Factsheet-8-3-15-Final.pdf 

If you wanted more info, that's a general summary sheet of how short sales work in CT. I've posted it in other responses in various threads, but figured I'd toss it in here since you were addressed directly and might have more input as I've not really dealt with this side of the market much.

The first few Qs cover the ramifications of a short sale and what the bank can or cannot do, but the fourth one is probably most relevant to speculation here:






Easy enough to understand. In order for a short sale to take place he likely needs a buyer, which means he (or his parents or a real estate agent) needs to put in leg work he hates -- harken back to trying to find a property management firm here.

The yellow bit is what the former real estate agent who responded to TXT's Twitter post was talking about regarding proving hardship. I don't know about this aspect of foreclosures/short sales since I've never dealt with it (nor any criteria, which seems conditionally amorphous based on how it's described), but I think he'd have a difficult time proving hardship when his economic downfall would be attributed to: A. living outside his means; B. Owing back taxes he wasn't ready for because of improper filing status (if we take that story of his as true); C. Trolls

I don't think any of those would fly when appealing to a lender, but that's just me.

Again, looking at that .pdf, a lender still has the ability to declare a deficiency if they chose, even with a short sale. The lender has to be willing to write off the loss, which probably depends on exactly how much they'd be losing and weighing it vs. the cost of a suit, likelihood of them winning (this is probably where the hardship thing comes into play -- if the borrower is likely to declare bankruptcy then they might not pursue a deficiency suit), and other internal costs. A borrower can declare bankruptcy to wipe away deficiency debts, but if you declare bankruptcy, you declare bankruptcy -- it's not conditionally applied. And, of course, not all debts are wiped away by bankruptcy, but that's an entirely different conversation.

So, there's some more info after looking at it a little bit more in-depth and considering what I've read from other people. The way I see this panning out if he goes this course is the bank foreclosing and him potentially selling some/all of the equity he's gained by his wakhando increasing in value back to the bank who was his lender in Washington to cover the cost of the deficiency. However, with how long foreclosures and short sales can potentially take, it's entirely possible that he may lose equity he's gained once the market recedes, and I think that's not too far off considering everything that's going on in the Seattle. But that's pure speculation.


----------



## OneDaySon (Apr 15, 2019)

So the tl;dw is basically "I didnt use the tax money or the travel money. I can prove it but I'm not gonna. So believe me just because. I always tell the truth even though I lied about being engaged when people asked. If you don't then you're just a hater and a troll. Now. On to the more important things like me jizzing over all the Italian food I ate because I have some weird obsession with Italy" or something like that?


----------



## Mask_de_SMITH (Apr 15, 2019)

LyteSydeByll said:


> He's made big money having Kat on stream before. I could see this playing out. In fact i hope it does. Shes his trophy wife. Proves he isnt a neet incel. He has to show her off like the house and the car.


Oh, he's gonna have Kat on streams, but he's going to do his damnedest to make sure she wasn't exposed to the same outside stimuli that made Leanna want to leave him.

With Phil, control is all that matters. With Leanna, he let her make friends, make her own videos, sell her own shit. But the more freedom he allowed her to have, the less his grip on her loosened. But with Kat, notice how she never wants to be on camera because of detractors, despite shitting on them during her first camera appearance. She's always "too tired from work" to show up on streams, and the one time she did, she allegedly got chased out because of people "trolling her in the chat". She's apparently a streamer, but doesn't have a Twitch channel, and she has no social media.

Phil is playing the long game with his mail order trophy wife. He's gonna do everything he can to make sure she has as little contact with the outside as much as possible. But when he needs a few extra bucks from his paypigs, he'll use her when she's needed.


----------



## kamekmagik (Apr 15, 2019)

gaarashatan said:


> lol what a load of shit, even if he wanted to theres no way hell get hired for anything more than flipping a fkin burger. what his mom shouldve done was slap him upside the head and tell him to sell the fkin house and downsize his living expense


She must have. He probably convinced her it was literally impossible to do his job anywhere else. No one streams outside of a huge house in Renton Washington


----------



## killuminati (Apr 15, 2019)

Pretty much. I'm going to awkwardly ramble about nonsense for three hours instead of telling you the truth so hopefully you'll get bored and leave, or get mental exhausted and stop caring.

It seems like it didn't go too well though. The usual cucks rolled with it but most of the chat wasn't having it. Even two his mods weren't buying the shit.

Liars are always going to attemp to avoid or deflect from the questions being asked. Phil is no different. The podcast went exactly as everyone expected.


----------



## TheBlueRogue (Apr 15, 2019)

I bought a house on short sale.  It was an absolute nightmare.  The bank combed through every document the seller had just to make absolutely sure they could not afford the mortgage.  Fortunately, someone else dropped out after waiting 6 months for the bank to finish the research.  I was able to jump in and only had to wait 3.  I had a hard deadline and I barely made it.  

There is no way on Earth Phil would ever qualify for a short sale.  He makes too much money.


----------



## MoonRocker (Apr 15, 2019)

killuminati said:


> Pretty much. I'm going to awkwardly ramble about nonsense for three hours instead of telling you the truth so hopefully you'll get bored and leave, or get mental exhausted and stop caring.
> 
> It seems like it didn't go too well though. The usual cucks rolled with it but most of the chat wasn't having it. Even two his mods weren't buying the shit.
> 
> Liars are always going to attemp to avoid or deflect from the questions being asked. Phil is no different. The podcast went exactly as everyone expected.



Two really prominent piglets just fled the pigpen over the last two weeks.

Dave is such a toxic dude. Constantly burns bridges since he's obviously unconcerned about the long-term (which he has confirmed on multiple occasions by claiming he only focuses on the present and today -- really smart behavior for a business owner by the way).

Unfortunately, I wish I could claim that more cucks like MissSwagginz, JonCTheCuck, and other paypigs will stop showing up but even a prime paypig admitted that this is the cycle in the DSPverse: paypigs wander into the pigpen; they get comfy; they start attaching their tits to the bits/ tips machine; they get sucked dry; they get insulted/ demeaned; they get angry; they leave. Cycle repeats itself over and over again.

At what point does it stop? Well, the world is not fair and part of me believes Dark might be able to pull off his streaming "career" for the next 20 years.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Apr 15, 2019)

MoonRocker said:


> Two really prominent piglets just fled the pigpen over the last two weeks.
> 
> Dave is such a toxic dude. Constantly burns bridges since he's obviously unconcerned about the long-term (which he has confirmed on multiple occasions by claiming he only focuses on the present and today -- really smart behavior for a business owner by the way).
> 
> ...


He sure likes to throw out words like "fairweather fans" to cover his ass. He sure has this cult like mentality with his viewers but in reality he considers them all just that, fairweather. He knows people will come and go, but all he cares about is if when they came they dropped off their coinpurse and get replaced for others to drop their shekels.


----------



## HansGruber (Apr 15, 2019)

This guy's just fukkin with us at this point right?


----------



## Sparkletor (Apr 16, 2019)

I think the conversation between philand his parents must have been amazing. We've seen him many times explain why he can't get a job and why he can't do anything with the condo. Anyone who calls him out gets a ban and called a stupid kid.

Who's the stupid kid now?


----------



## James Smith (Apr 16, 2019)

That Hedonist Nerd said:


> He'll be looking at a garnishment of 25% of wages.


Actually it'll be 25% of his "disposable" income (common formulas would peg him at $5K of disposable income) which would be $1250 OR his weekly income minus 40*8.70 (40 hours at CT minimum wage) which would be $3985.

Regarding getting out of his CT condo mortgage and credit card debt: these lenders will look at his finances to see whether or not he can afford to pay. They will calculate how much disposable income he has and will come to a figure around $5K a month because credit card payments and personal loan payments aren't considered an allowable expense/deduction. Each creditor will say "If you can't afford to pay all of your creditors stop paying everyone else and just pay us." They will not let him off with a slap on the wrist. He will ruin his credit trying to have a penis-measuring contest with banks and he will end up declaring bankruptcy in the end anyway.


----------



## marlintan (Apr 16, 2019)

Raven'sChild said:


> Oooookay, 1st, sorry for the length of this post.  I'll spoiler as much as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure I buy into the group-think that DSP can't go back to school, he was the valedictorian for whatever high school he went to, already holds a bachelor degree, if he wanted to go into a master's program, all it takes is good references, essays, and interview to get enrolled in a program.

Graduate degrees open more doors than I care to power level on, but, I don't think its an unreasonable expectation for DSP. Most courses can even be taken online, so he wouldn't even have to change his routine, he could live stream it, and bitch at the computer for not having the right inputs, making his answers wrong.

Granted, we all know his fans would foot the bill.



Pargon said:


> Optimistic because the planets always seem to align to see to it that Phil's ass remains wiped but I've known parents who straight blew through their savings before passing on, leaving their kids nothing. However real his parents' health concerns may be Phil better pray they don't worsen in such a way that they necessitate any sort of long-term care. Even above-board assisted living homes will chew through a nest egg in a matter of a few years. The scummier ones will nickel-and-dime someone for _everything_ and then the moment the bills come past due they'll literally move their stuff into a storage unit overnight.


There is an interesting statistic that is worth looking into, basically, it is rare for generational wealth to last beyond the third generation. It seems the more you get removed from the actual hard work that went into earning the money, the less likely you are to appreciate money, and will spend it more frivolously.



Synth said:


> https://www.ctfairhousing.org/wp-content/uploads/Short-Sale-Factsheet-8-3-15-Final.pdf
> 
> If you wanted more info, that's a general summary sheet of how short sales work in CT. I've posted it in other responses in various threads, but figured I'd toss it in here since you were addressed directly and might have more input as I've not really dealt with this side of the market much.
> 
> ...



Yes, that is correct, I have a odd way of presenting points, where I bury the lead. 

I mentioned getting a personal loan to cover the difference of the proceeds vs what he owes, I also mentioned DSP doing the leg-work of putting the house on the market, presumably getting offers, so he would have a starting point of what the personal loan amount would have to be.

The mortgage holder will not blink an eye if he goes to them and says, "this person is going to buy the house for this amount of money, here is the offer, they put earnest money down; here is my personal loan / cash from said loan, in the amount of the difference between the sale proceeds and the mortgage principal".

I'm not trying to say he can produce a hardship, although the youtube ad-pocalypse may actually qualify, I was just trying to lay out the smart thing for someone like DSP to do.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Apr 16, 2019)

Sparkletor said:


> I think the conversation between philand his parents must have been amazing. We've seen him many times explain why he can't get a job and why he can't do anything with the condo. Anyone who calls him out gets a ban and called a stupid kid.


_leans in while his mom is talking_
KHAMAN DOOD WHY ISNT MOM IN THE CHAT, WHY CANT I BAN HER?


----------



## strandedcastaway (Apr 16, 2019)

Sonichump said:


> After literally years of not doing a proper vlog, Phil was obviously thrilled to finally be able to spill about his life. He loved the attention from the 1000 or so viewers. It seemed like it was all pent up inside him, dying to talk about his life. He just vomited a long ass stream of consciousness onto the audience. Must have been cathartic for him.
> 
> I'd also like to point out my favourite line from the podcast "We even _made _$200 off the wedding!". That's what made it worth it, yes. Good job, Phil.


And yet, like a 75-year-old woman, he mostly talked about what he ate on the plane instead of his, you know, actual wedding and marriage. He talked for hours and it was 95% "small talk" emptiness.



TheBlueRogue said:


> I bought a house on short sale.  It was an absolute nightmare.  The bank combed through every document the seller had just to make absolutely sure they could not afford the mortgage.  Fortunately, someone else dropped out after waiting 6 months for the bank to finish the research.  I was able to jump in and only had to wait 3.  I had a hard deadline and I barely made it.
> 
> There is no way on Earth Phil would ever qualify for a short sale.  He makes too much money.


This is a fact. While Phil will, as usual, probably find another way out of whatever actual debt he really has, but he's not going to be able to do a short sale.


----------



## That Hedonist Nerd (Apr 16, 2019)

TheBlueRogue said:


> I bought a house on short sale.  It was an absolute nightmare.  The bank combed through every document the seller had just to make absolutely sure they could not afford the mortgage.  Fortunately, someone else dropped out after waiting 6 months for the bank to finish the research.  I was able to jump in and only had to wait 3.  I had a hard deadline and I barely made it.
> 
> There is no way on Earth Phil would ever qualify for a short sale.  He makes too much money.



But it was worth the nightmare for the discount, right?


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Apr 16, 2019)

TheBlueRogue said:


> I bought a house on short sale.  It was an absolute nightmare.  The bank combed through every document the seller had just to make absolutely sure they could not afford the mortgage.  Fortunately, someone else dropped out after waiting 6 months for the bank to finish the research.  I was able to jump in and only had to wait 3.  I had a hard deadline and I barely made it.
> 
> There is no way on Earth Phil would ever qualify for a short sale.  He makes too much money.


He's said numerous times that he was denied. Short Selling is not an option for him. His plan is to just stop paying for it. He thinks the bank will just eat it. I think he may have said something about calling them and telling them he can't pay. They are going to buttfuck him in court and I don't think he knows that if he lets this happen then he might actually lose his gout mansion. What other assets does he have? The fact that he still will not even think about renting it out is both baffling and hilarious.


Oh and him saying that when his mom asked if he would move back to CT he told them that they should move to where he is almost made me lose my shit.


----------



## harbinger (Apr 16, 2019)

Tells Phil that he should get rid of the CT Kahndo, it’s a money pit
Tells Phil he should move back to CT
Tells Phil to get his shit together and get a job, there’s no future in e-begging
Shit, I’m starting to thing Mama Burnell visits the farms.


----------



## TheBlueRogue (Apr 16, 2019)

Ver


That Hedonist Nerd said:


> But it was worth the nightmare for the discount, right?



Very.  I'm selling it.  About to make $70k+ profit.


----------



## Vivica A. Fox (Apr 16, 2019)

Oh yeah, this was hilarious too. Nobody's going to comment on how Phil said he lost a friend to gang violence in Connecticut and his friend was called Little T? More like little t pose.


----------



## Coin Ops (Apr 16, 2019)

He should add a permanent timer to his twitch overlay that counts down the years/months/days until he has to get a job.


----------



## millais (Apr 16, 2019)

marlintan said:


> I'm not sure I buy into the group-think that DSP can't go back to school, he was the valedictorian for whatever high school he went to, already holds a bachelor degree, if he wanted to go into a master's program, all it takes is good references, essays, and interview to get enrolled in a program.
> 
> Graduate degrees open more doors than I care to power level on, but, I don't think its an unreasonable expectation for DSP. Most courses can even be taken online, so he wouldn't even have to change his routine, he could live stream it, and bitch at the computer for not having the right inputs, making his answers wrong.
> 
> ...


lol, where is he going to get current references from? His Twitch support staff contact? His Youtube support staff contact? His former Machinima manager?


----------



## chicken wings (Apr 16, 2019)

Awful Meerkat said:


> DSP is the type of guy to google "how to make money easy" and follow scam guides



He could be the poster boy for one of those many YouTube ads.

*"I'm a high school drop out who's earning half a million a year and I want to teach YOU my receipe for success. Here's a free starter kit. Oh and sign up for my courses you cheap shits."*


----------



## Sparkletor (Apr 17, 2019)

harbinger said:


> Tells Phil that he should get rid of the CT Kahndo, it’s a money pit
> Tells Phil he should move back to CT
> Tells Phil to get his shit together and get a job, there’s no future in e-begging
> Shit, I’m starting to thing Mama Burnell visits the farms.


She probably is suffering from dementia. Only a mentally ill person would suggest such nonsense.


----------



## bearsintrees (Apr 17, 2019)

I'm kinda surprised that Phil didn't float the idea that his parents buy the condo and sell their house. His mom is apparently a fall risk and his dad is so broken down that he can't help her get back up, so the Life Alert ambulance fees alone are going to be a solid chunk of his inheritance.

You don't...want your parents to die alone, soonish, do you, Phil?


----------



## Wurstbrot (Apr 17, 2019)

harbinger said:


> Tells Phil that he should get rid of the CT Kahndo, it’s a money pit
> Tells Phil he should move back to CT
> Tells Phil to get his shit together and get a job, there’s no future in e-begging
> Shit, I’m starting to thing Mama Burnell visits the farms.


It's almost like this is common sense or even a necessity when you get punched over and over in the face, by the same guy you paid to punch you in the face. Maybe do something? No, not possible, he can't block the mortgage, dotch isn't working b/c he tried nothing and is all out of excuses/ideas.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Apr 17, 2019)

Did anyone else notice that Phil suddenly picked up a rather heavy "vaguely Italian working class" accent in this podcast? He was only there for what, a few days?
I'm guessing Dave Sr. talks the same way.


----------



## DiabeticSP (Apr 17, 2019)

Kosher Dill said:


> Did anyone else notice that Phil suddenly picked up a rather heavy "vaguely Italian working class" accent in this podcast? He was only there for what, a few days?
> I'm guessing Dave Sr. talks the same way.



Phil think it makes him sound like a mature married adult.


----------



## ReentryPhantom (Apr 17, 2019)

Kosher Dill said:


> Did anyone else notice that Phil suddenly picked up a rather heavy "vaguely Italian working class" accent in this podcast? He was only there for what, a few days?
> I'm guessing Dave Sr. talks the same way.


It's his mom that has the accent. You can hear her talk in one of his 2014 vlogs.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Apr 17, 2019)

ReentryPhantom said:


> It's his mom that has the accent. You can hear her talk in one of his 2014 vlogs.


Do you have a link? I'm not up on all of the old lore.


----------



## ReentryPhantom (Apr 19, 2019)

Kosher Dill said:


> Do you have a link? I'm not up on all of the old lore.











						Moving Vlogs 2014 - ONLY Video of My Parents' House Ever!
					

These are vlogs of Phil and Leanna's move across the country from Connecticut to Washington in June of 2014. This was a HUGE step and change for us and we wa...




					youtu.be
				




Sorry it took so long.


----------

